# Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...



## sl-power (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mein Name ist Sebastian, und ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Gartenteich zu bauen. Nachdem ich während der Bauphase noch einige Tipps gesucht habe, bin ich vor einiger Zeit auf eurer Forum gestoßen und hab schon viele interessante Beiträge gelesen, die mir sehr weitergeholfen haben.



Da der Teich an einem Hang liegt, und an eine Terasse anschließt, habe ich im vergangenen Jahr viel betonieren müssen. Aber jetzt wäre ich so weit, die Folie zu verlegen.

Ursprünglich wollte ich eine EPDM-Folie verlegen, da ich aber mit meiner Terassenecke wohl nicht um ein verschweißen/verkleben der Folie herrum komme, hat mir der örtliche Schwimmbadbauer (er hilft beim verschweißen/verkleben) lieber eine PVC-Folie empfohlen, da diese sich besser verschweißen lässt.

Laut Prospekt von Naturagart bieten diese eine PVC-Folie (NG-Grün) an, die angeblich viel besser ist als alle anderen Folien. Jedoch kostet diese PVC-Folie sogar mehr als eine vergleichbare EPDM-Folie (die angeblich so teuer sei). Ist diese Folie wirklich so gut, das der Preis gerechtfertigt ist? Oder genügt eine PVC-Folie aus dem Baustoff-Fachhandel auch (halber Preis!)?

Jetzt aber meine eigentliche Frage zum Teichgrund. Da bin ich mir an manchen Stellen nämlich noch nicht ganz so sicher. An der Uferschräge (A) möchte ich eine NG-Ufermatte verbauen, und die Flachwasserzone (B) mit Sand (Ihr empfehlt ja einen Verlegesand mit 30% Lehmanteil. Ich habe Sand, aber wie merke ich, ob da genügend Lehm drin ist?) auffüllen. Auf den Grund (F) würde ich einen feinen Kies aufbringen, und dort auf einen Trittstein die Pumpe aufstellen.

So, und jetzt die Frage: Was mach ich mit dem Bereich C (Schräge), D (Kleine Terasse) und E (steile Schräge)?

Ich habe Angst, das eine blanke Folie dort nicht so gut aussieht.
Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, dort die NG-Verbundmatten aufzukleben, aber diese nicht wie im Prospekt beschrieben zu vermörteln, sondern einfach so lassen. Oder sieht der grüne Rasen im Wasser dann noch schlimmer aus, als blanke Folie? Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken an Kies-Folie gespielt, aber die kostet ja ein Vermögen...

Zur Randgestaltung hätte ich noch eine Frage zur Kapilarsperre. Ich ziehe die Folie über einen Randstein, und hab dann einen Graben als Kapilarsperre vorgesehen. Dort hinein soll auch die Ufermatter zur Befestigung. Wenn ich den Graben jetzt mit Kies fülle, wird dieser dann nicht durch die Ufermatte (oder bei Starkregen) geflutet? Ich hab mir schon überlegt, diesen Graben dann mit Beton auszufüllen. Oder ist das keine Gute Idee?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich von euch ein paar Tipps, und evtl. ein paar Bilder bekommen könnte wie bei euch der Teichgrund so aussieht.



Viele Grüße aus Bamberg,
Sebastian


----------



## sl-power (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

hier noch eine Skizze, wie ich die Kapillarperre bauen will.
Wollte eigentlich anstelle des Beton erst feinen Kies verwenden,
aber ich denke dann ist der Graben durch die Ufermatte
immer voll Wasser. Oder schlagt ihr eine andere Lösung vor?

Im Endeffekt will ich Wasser, einen kleinen Streifen Uferpflanzen,
dann kommt Granitpflaser (als Mähkante) und dann der Rasen.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian

(Sorry, wegen dem neuen Beitrag. Aber irgendwie hat das Editieren nicht mehr geklappt.)


----------



## T.I. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Anstelle von Beton einfüllen würde sich wohl auch ein Ufergraben anbieten.


----------



## thias (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



T.I. schrieb:


> Anstelle von Beton einfüllen würde sich wohl auch ein Ufergraben anbieten.


 
... würde ich auch sagen, also an Stelle von Beton und Kies Erde.

Ansonsten gibt es  hier noch ein paar Tipps zur Ufergestaltung:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228


----------



## vision noisia (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,
ich würde mit Ufermatte oder Verbundmatte auslegen anstatt die nackte Folie zu lassen. Bei uns hatten wir anfangs die folie so sichtbar gelassen und selbst die grüne Folie von NG hat uns immer gestört bis wir endlich dieses Frühjahr den Teich wieder leergeräumt haben und den kompletten Teich mit Ufermatte ausgekleidet haben. Waren auch erst am überlegen ob wir sie verputzten sollen ,aber da der Froschlaich kurz vorm schlüpfen war und im Swimmingpool zwischenquartiert war haben es dann doch so gelassen und einfach von dem Sand lehmgemisch mit eingerieben. Sieht sehr natürlich aus und man sieht endlich nirgendwo mehr Folie.Nachteil von der unverputzten Matte ist jedoch das sich auch Fadenalgen gut festhalten können aber das legt sich dann auch hoffentlich bald wieder.  Gruß Tom


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hi,

die Verbund- oder auch die Ufermatte sind unter Wasser ganz schnell bewachsen, da siehst Du nichts mehr von. Eindeutig schöner als Folie.


----------



## sl-power (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps. Das mit dem Ufergraben hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Genügt da auch ein Mini-Ufergraben, der ca. 15 bis 20cm breit ist?
So breit, wie jetzt die Split-Schüttung auf der Rasenseite (darunter liegt Wasser und Strom).

Hab ich das Prinzip so richtig verstanden, wie in der Skizze (siehe Anlage)?
- Das Niveau der Erde im Ufergraben ist auf gleicher Höhe wie der Wasserspiegel
- Die Oberkante des Folienendes muss unterhalb des Walls liegen
Wäre der Abschluss mit Granitsteinen (Rasenkante) OK?

Aber was ich unten in den Teich mache, beschäftigt mich immer noch.
Langsam favorisiere ich auch wieder die Kies-Folie, obwohl die doch recht Teuer ist. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Ich denken mir halt,
das so ein Kiesfolie den Teich in der Tiefe etwas heller macht, als die dunkelgrüne Ufermatte...  

Bin z.Z. total unschlüssig, aber in 10 Tagen kommt endlich die Folie rein! 

Gestern und Heute waren leider Baustopp, da es bei uns in strömen regnet.
Muss aber dringend noch einige Vorbereitungen für die Folie treffen.


----------



## vision noisia (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo , mach den Ufergraben nicht zu klein denn dort wachsen die  meisten Pflanzen und um so schöner wird der Teich, es sei denn du willst nur ein Wasserloch mit wenig natürlicher Bepflanzung haben. Ich denke von der Kiesfolie wirst du bald nicht mehr viel sehen da sich schnell zusetzt und ich denke mir das es auch schon zu geordnet aussieht wenn du kleine nebeneinander aufgereihte Kiesel auch an den Hängen hast aber das ist auch wieder Geschmacksache. Mein Fall wäre es nicht. Gruß Tom


----------



## sl-power (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden, den unteren Teil mit NG-Verbundmatten auszulegen und zu vermörteln. Den Mörtel werde ich dann mit Sand bestreuen, dann fügt es sich hoffentlich schön in den Substrat-Bereich mit ein.

Den Ufergraben werde ich aber trozdem schmal halten, da ja auch noch die Ufermatte beflanzt wird, und die Flachwasserzone auch recht breit zum beflanzen ist.

Heute kam übrigens die Folie rein 
Da für heute Nacht und morgen Starkregen gemeldet sind...

Das Original kommt hoffentlich am Samstag rein, wenn die NG-Lieferung noch rechtzeitig eintrifft.
Aber vorher muss ich noch den Rest der Edelstahlleiste an den steilen Ufern montieren (dort wird
die Folie angeklebt), und dann noch einen Feinschliff des Profils vornehmen.


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

bevor du anfängst zu vermörteln, schau dich doch bitte hier im Forum nach "Beton" und "Wasserwerten" um. 
Teilweise entstehen sehr hohe PH-Werte. 
Ich habe auch vermörtelt. Den Teich mit Trasszement und den Ufergraben mit normalem, weil mir am Wochenende der Trass ausgegangen ist. Im Ufergraben war der PH-Wert mit meinem Testset nicht mehr messbar, also > 10.
Wenn ich noch mal einen Teich baue, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall überall Trasszement nehmen, die Schicht so dünn wie möglich auftragen und trotz aller Ungeduld - wann kann ich endlich Wasser einlaufen lassen? - mehrere Tage aushärten lassen.

Andere haben da auch so ihre Erfahrungen gemacht. Lies dich mal durch.


----------



## thias (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

habe nochmal deine Skizze zum Ufergraben angeschaut. Der Uferwall ist zu hoch. Das wird kaum Wasser rübergesaugt werden. Er soll nur wenige cm über der Wasseroberfläche liegen, sieht auch besser aus. (schau mal in den Fachbeitrag unten) Die Saugsperre im Ufergraben sollte etwas über der Wasseroberfläche liegen, aber auch einen Notüberlauf in Höhe der nax. Wasseroberfläche besitzen.


----------



## sl-power (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Andrea,

danke für den Tipp. Da werde ich mich am Sonntag noch mal dazu einlesen. Dieser Trasszement ist eine Art Unterwasserzement, oder? Gibt's den auch in Weiß, da ich den Mörtel hellbraun einfärben will.

Zum Aushärten habe ich mir sowieso schon vorgenommen, mindestens eine Woche zu warten. Da ich noch die Rasenkante mauern muss, wird da eher noch länger dauern. 

Hallo Thias,

auf der Zeichnung sieht der Uferwall wirklich etwas überdimensioniert aus. Ist aber nicht ganz Maßstabsgetreu . Von der Wasseroberfläche zur Oberkante Uferwall sind es ca. 5cm. Das müsste noch OK sein, oder?

Heute hab ich übrigens das Vlies eingebaut, nachdem es gestern noch ein Sandkasten war. Wenn es Nachts nicht so kalt wäre, dann könnte man jetzt schön im Teich schlafen. Ist soooo kuschelweich...


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

ja, der Zement ist weiß.

Deine Skizzen zum Uferwall kann ich leider nur im Kopfstand lesen. 
Aber 5 cm müssten in Ordnung sein. Stell es doch noch mal andersrum rein,
dann könnte man den Aufbau und die Höhen nochmal kontrollieren.


----------



## Dilmun (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Mit dem Icon "Anzeige" und dann "Ansicht drehen", lässt sich das ändern.


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sonja,

aaaaaah, gedreht gibt es doch eine völlig andere Ansicht. Danke.

Hallo Sebastian,

der Uferwall sollte ungefähr so hoch sein wie der Außenrand und am äußeren Rand soltest du einen Überlauf einplanen.


----------



## sl-power (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

hab gerade versucht, das PDF zu drehen, aber er speichert es nicht so ab.
Werde es später noch einmal neu einscannen.

Zu den Maßen kann man sagen, das ein Kästchen auf dem Karierten-Blatt ca. 1,5cm sein sollen (Nur in der Höhe. Die Breite wäre somit etwas schmal ).

Der Wasserspiegel wäre dann ca. 5cm unter dem Uferwall.
Die Folie möchte ich aber dann ca. 3cm unter dem Uferwall enden lassen.

Meine Theorie: Der Ufergraben kann sich bis maximal auf Wasserspiegelebene füllen (denke eher weniger), und es ist ein vollflächiger Überlauf gegeben.
Daher die Folienspitze unterhalb des Uferwalls, aber oberhalb des Wasserspiegels.

So, aber jetzt muss ich erst noch ein paar Steaks auf den Gill legen, bevor es das Regnen anfängt! :smoki
Muss mich ja für die Folienverlegung morgen früh stärken...

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian

Edit: Hab gerade mal in die Bauanleitung von Naturagart geschaut, die bei der Folienlieferung dabei war. Dort steht drin "Bauen sie den Uferwall 13 bis 15cm hoch". Ist die Frage, ob das ab Wasserlinie oder ab einer (wie tiefen?) Pflanzterasse gemeint ist?


----------



## thias (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



sl-power schrieb:


> Edit: Hab gerade mal in die Bauanleitung von Naturagart geschaut, die bei der Folienlieferung dabei war. Dort steht drin "Bauen sie den Uferwall 13 bis 15cm hoch". Ist die Frage, ob das ab Wasserlinie oder ab einer (wie tiefen?) Pflanzterasse gemeint ist?


 
Die meinen sicher den Wasserspiegel. Nach meiner Meinung ist das viel zu hoch, wenn man den max. Wasserspiegel ansetzt (Überlauf). Meist liegt der reale Wasserspiegel (nicht gerade jetzt, aber im normalen Sommer) 5-10 cm und mehr unter der Maximalhöhe durch die tägliche Verdunstung. 25 cm Uferwall - da werden die Pflanzen dahinter vertrocknen und es sieht bescheiden aus.
5 cm bei normalem Wasserstand ist schon ok.


----------



## sl-power (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

So, gestern war es endlich so weit. Nach 2,5 Std. warten auf den Schwimmbadbauer ist jetzt endlich die Folie im Teich. 

Zu unserer aller Überraschung, haben wir es geschafft, die Ecken und Kanten ohne Schneiden und Verschweißen auszulegen. Hab zwar jetzt ein paar große Falten in dem Bereich, aber da ja sowieso noch Verbund- und Ufermatten rein kommen, ist das ja kein Problem. Ich denke auf jeden Fall besser als Schweißnähte.

Hab den Teich jetzt mal gefüllt, und werde ihm 1 Woche Zeit zum Setzen der Folie geben. Währendessen kann ich ja meine Rasenkante für den Ufergraben bauen. Danach werde ich ihn leeren und die Verbundmatten einbauen.
Gestern waren wir auch schon mal baden im 15° warmen Teich!  Und gleich kam bei meiner Freundin der Wunsch auf, noch einen großen Schwimmteich in den Garten zu bauen... :beeten

Ich hab mir jetzt auch alle Beiträge zu Beton im Teich durchgelesen, und tendiere dazu jetzt einen Trass-Zement zu verwenden. Aber ich habe bisher keinen weißen Trass-Zement gefunden. Denn ich will den ja hellbraun (sandig) einfärben, und mit grauem Zement geht das laut NG sehr schlecht bis gar nicht. Und die Aushärtezeit von Trass-Zement scheint auch höher zu sein, oder? Hab irgendwo sogar was von 4 Wochen gelesen... Stimmt das?

Wenn ich die Beiträge auch richtige verstanden hab, dann gibt es bei normalem (Weiss)Zement ja nur probleme, wenn man diesen nicht langen aushärten lässt. Ich hätte dem schon 1 bis 2 Wochen Zeit gegeben...
In der NG-Anleitung steht ja auch, das man das Aushärten mit einem PH-Test (Abspritzen, und die Brühe messen) überprüfen kann.

Fragen über Fragen... Arbeit über Arbeit...
Aber langsam kommt das Ziel immer näher! 

Zum Ufergraben: Der Abstand Wasseroberfläche zur Uferwalloberkante beträgt derzeit 6,5cm (geplanter normaler Wasserstand).
2cm hätte ich noch Luft nach oben zum maximalen Wasserstand.


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian, 

das habt ihr aber gut hinbekommen. Und die __ Enten sind auch schon da. 

Zur Farbe vom Trasszement. Ich mache nachher mal ein Foto, wie der ausgehärtet über Wasser aussieht. Naja weiß ist er nicht, aber doch ein sehr, sehr helles Grau. 
Es gibt hier auch einige Beträge über's Färben. Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht, wer das gemacht hat. Mach dich doch noch mal auf die Suche.

Das mit der Uferwallhöhe müsste so hinkommen. 

Und noch was, wie bekommt/erhält man so eine ordentliche Baustelle? Das habe ich nicht geschafft.


----------



## sl-power (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

jaja, die __ Enten sind uns gleich am ersten Abend zugeflogen. 

Ganz so ordentlich ist die Baustelle gar nicht. Das ganze Baumaterial und Werkzeug-Lager ist auf den Bildern nur nicht zu sehen. Steht alles hinter der Hausecke (dort sieht man ein paar Schubkarren) und hinter dem Gartenhäuschen.

Wir räumen jeden Abend die Terasse und den Rasen wieder frei, um Platz zum Grillen zu haben. :smoki

Aber hier mal ein paar Bilder wenn gearbeitet wird. 

Vielleicht färben ja auch schon die vielen KVP und Kaizen-Workshops meines Arbeitgebers aufs Privatleben ab 

Ist das hier Trass-Zement? http://oe-treffpunkt.de/__oneclick_uploads/2008/08/0521-moertelfertig.jpg


----------



## Kolja (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

du warst ja in meinem Teichtagebuch unterwegs. Ja, das ist im hinteren Teil
Trasszement. Vorne ist der Ufergraben und da normaler Zement.

Hier mal ein paar Fotos, wie es jetzt aussieht:

einmal Zement in allen Nässestufen

 

dann der Teichgrund

 

und einmal aus ein wenig Entfernung

 

Also alles, was unter Wasser ist, färbt sich von alleine.
Das was bei mir rausguckt, soll nach und nach vermoosen.

Viel Spaß bei Bau und Grill.

PS: Was ist KVP und Kaizen?


----------



## sl-power (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Andrea,

dein Teichgrund sieht sehr gut aus! 
Genau so will ich das auch mal hinbekommen. Dann bin ich glücklich! 

Wenn das nach kurzer Zeit sowieso alles grün wird, braucht man ja
wirklich keinen gefärbten Beton. Aber da ich die Farbe schon habe, werde ich sie einfach mal mit reinkippen. Muss morgen mal ein paar Baumärkte abklappern, das ich einen guten Trass-Zement finde...

Heute sind wir leider nicht so weit gekommen wie geplant, da ich später von der Arbeit heim kam. Haben nur ein paar Meter Ufergraben ausgehoben.

Hab heute festgestellt, das ich doch gleich einen Skimmer einbauen sollte. 
Das ganze Wasser ist voller __ Fliegen-Leichen... :?

KVP steht für Kontinuierlichen Verbesserungsprozess. Kaizen ist japanisch und bedeutet das selbe. 
Hier steht eine gute Erklärung dazu => http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaizen


----------



## sl-power (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

So, die Vorbereitungen für den Ufergraben sind fast abgeschlossen. Muss jetzt nur noch ein Stück von meiner Terasse ausbessern, dann können wir mit dem setzten der Rasenkante beginnen.


----------



## Kolja (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

du gehst ja sehr "kontinuierlich" ans Werk. 
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Bauen.


----------



## sl-power (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Guten Morgen!

Nach ein paar Tagen Posting-Pause gibt's mal wieder einen aktuellen Zwischenstand. Leider konnte ich in den letzten Tagen keine Bilder machen, da wir jede Regen und Gewitterpause zum Arbeiten genutzt haben. Dazwischen mussten wir immer alles Abdecken, das es und den frischen Beton nicht wegspült.

Der Ufergraben ist fast fertig. Die Granitpflaster sind verlegt, und gehören nur noch verfugt.

Als nächstes müssen wir noch die Rasenkante für den Hang hinter dem Teich legen, da wir nur noch bis Donnerstag den Betonmischer zur Verfügung stehen haben. Danach können wir uns endlich an den Innenausbau machen! 

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Sack Trass-Zement besorgt. Ist das der richtige? Der "Berater" im Baumarkt meinte, das man da unbedingt noch normalen Zement mit zumischen muss, da er sonst nicht aushärtet.  Aber dann ist die ganze Aktion doch sinnlos, oder? 

Viele Grüße vom Frühstückstisch im Garten bei 28° und strahlendem Sonnenschein!  (Hoffentlich bleibt das so...)


----------



## sl-power (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Ach ja, hab gestern in einem Granit-Stein goldige Einschüsse auf der Oberfläche gefunden. :shock

Bin ich jetzt reich? 

Dann wird's ja doch noch was mit dem 200qm-Schwimmteich... :smoki


----------



## T.I. (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo
[OT]Pyrit?[/OT]

Bin gespant wie es weiter geht!


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

ich weiß nicht ob es "Trasszement" oder anderen "Trasszement" gibt. Ich habe bei mir die Schichten immer ein bisschen feucht gehalten und es ist wunderbar ausgehärtet.

Sieht doch alles gut aus. Und immer noch so ordentlich.

Bis dann


----------



## kreativmaster (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

i wie sieht das auf bild 2 echt wie gold aus 
aber selbst wenn fürs reich werden reichts nich


----------



## sl-power (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

denke auch, das es nur Katzengold ist...  

Gestern war ein anstrengender Abend. Wir haben 1to Sand und 3to Natursteine (Muschelkalk geblich polygonal) ums ganze Haus bis in den Garten geschleppt. 1to Sand wartet noch auf uns.

Die Steine sind für die Stützmauer hinter dem Teich gedacht. Wir wollen dort eine "Kroatische Mauer" bauen. Das richtiges Urlaubsfeeling aufkommt. :smoki

Hab bei der größten Kiesgrube in unserer Umgebung vergeblich nach einem Sand mit 30% Lehmanteil als Substrat gesucht. Dort wusste keiner Bescheid. Deren Sand kommt aus einem "Baggerloch", und enthält fast keinen Lehm. Beim Waschen fällt angeblich nur "Dreck" an. Hab aber einen sehr schön aussehenden Sand gefunden. Nennt sich "Verputzersand" und ist richtig schön gelb. Mein ihr, sowas genügt als Substrat? Was ist der Nachteil, wenn kein Lehm drin ist? Will nächstes Jahr ja auch ein paar Fische im Teich ansiedeln. Da schreiben ja manche, das es besser ist, auf Lehmanteil zu verzichten. 

Irgendwie versteht in meinem Bekanntenkreis keiner, wieso eine Teich-Baustelle so aufwendig sein kann.  "Loch buddeln, Folie rein, Wasser rein, Fertig!" :crazy


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



sl-power schrieb:


> "Loch buddeln, Folie rein, Wasser rein, Fertig!" :crazy



So sehen die dann auch aus.

Nee, nee - Du machst das schon richtig. Denn der Garten ist im Sommer wichtiger als das Wohnzimmer. Da muss man es sich schon ein bisschen nett machen.


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hi.

Wir hatten in unser "Verzweiflung" beim Lieferanten auch Putzsand bestellt, da wir schon einmal von ihm gelblichen für diesen Zweck geliefert bekamen und ich diesen für teichtauglich hielt.
Als er mir den Lieferschein aus der Sandgrube in die Hand drückte, stand darauf "Füllsand".  Was will Frau mehr?
Eigentlich ist das ein "minderwertiger" Sand, da er nicht genormt ist. (DIN bla blubb... wer braucht das für den Teich?)
Vermutlich ist das der Grund, warum man ihn nur selten im Handel kaufen kann.


----------



## sl-power (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

ich hab mir jetzt mal ein Lehm-Analyse-Verfahren einfallen lassen. 

Hab etwas von dem Sand in eine Flasche, Wasser mit rein und kräftig geschüttelt. Danach hatte ich eine absolut undurchsichtige Brühe! Dachte mir schon "Oh sch..., das Zeug kipp ich mir nicht in den Teich. Da ist die Sicht ja 0,0mm...". Aber schon nach einer Stunde wurde es etwas klarer (Bild2) und unten auf dem Boden hat sich 1cm Schmodder gebildet. Vermutlich ist das der reine Lehm.

Heute nach ca. 24 Stunden war das Wasser schon fast klar (nur noch eine ganz leichte trübung), und die Lehmschicht ist sogar in den Sand hineingewandert. 

Ich denke, den Sand verwende ich. Sieht super aus, Lehm ist drin, kein Dreck drin und die Brühe setzt sich schnell wieder ab.

Leider gibt keine neuen Bilder, da die ganze Baustelle mal wieder abgedeckt ist.


----------



## sl-power (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

So, es gibt mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder...

Die Rasenkante ist verfugt, der Ufergraben ist fertig, das "Setzwasser" ist abgelassen und die Folie gereinigt.

Also fast alles vorbereitet für die Verbund- und Ufermatten.

Mittlerweile bin ich mir aber nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich die Verbundmatten mit Trass-Zement einschlämmen soll. Hab nach dem Verfugen mal eine Mörtelprobe gemacht. Nach 24 Stunden ist der Mörtel noch feucht und bröselig wie Lehm. Irgendwie zieht da nix an... Portlandzement wäre da ja schon steinhart.

Hab auch noch mal mit Naturagart telefoniert und mich über die hier berichteten Zement-Probleme und Trass-Zement unterhalten. Der Berater meinte, das ihm kein Fall bekannt ist, bei dem richtig ausgehärteter Zement Probleme gemacht hat (auch bezüglich des PH-Wertes). Er meinte, das solche Probleme nur entstehen, wenn man den Zement nicht aushärten lässt (<3 Wochen). Wenn ich Trass-Zement nehme, das muss ich nur noch wesentlich länger warten (4 bis 6 Wochen), bis dieser ausgehärtet ist, ansonsten gibt es die gleichen Probleme. 

Bin jetzt wirklich schwer am Überlegen, ob ich es nicht doch mit Weißzement versuchen soll!

Ach ja, das Wasser in der Sand-Test-Flasche ist jetzt Glasklar.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,..

 prima, welche Gedanken du dir auch "vorher" immer schon machst,..

ähnliche Ansätze und Problemchen hatte ich auch,.. oops guck mal auf meinen Teichbau vom letzten Jahr  ),..
-> meine Baustelle 2008

Ich habe auch Verbundmatte und Ufermatte verbaut,..
Ich habe im Hauptteich aber nur die Verbundmatte da eingesetzt wo noch die Natursteine rein kamen 
(leider die falschen!! zuviel Kalk!), der Zement hätte sicherlich nicht den permanenten hohen pH Wert geschaft,..

Ich habe auch nur Trasszement genutzt,.. (der Filtergraben ist damit komplett vermörtelt).

Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich wenn es geht NUR Ufermatte einsetzen und diese komplett mit Lehmsand einschlämmen,..

Ich habe leider zu früh aufgegeben, und nur Sand (Rheinsand) ohne Lehmanteil eingebaut.

Inzwischen kaufe ich mir bei jeder Bestellung bei NG ein paar Säcke "Schiefertonmischung" 15018 mit und fülle dieses
als Sandmischung beim umpflanzen immer mit rein,..

Dein Teich sieht soweit schon gut aus 

Wozu ist bei dir diese Gitter-Trittkiste ?? habe ich das überlesen,.. 

mfG. Micha


----------



## sl-power (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Micha,

habe mir deinen Teichbau schon öfters angeschaut und bewundert. Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus! 

Hast du beim Einschlämmen der Matten genau die Mischung von NG verwendet, nur mit Trass-Zement statt Portlandzement? Also für die erste Schicht 1 Teil Sand und 1 Teil Trass-Zement und für die zweite 3 Teile Sand und 1 Teil Trass-Zement? Wie genau war die Bezeichung deines Trass-Zements? Ist deine Farbe hellbraun oder dunkelbraun? Hast du beide Schichten eingefärbt, oder nur die obere?

Fragen über Fragen... Aber das Einschlämmen macht mir derzeit die größten Sorgen! :shock

Mittlerweile ist meine Test-Trass-Zementschicht schon etwas fester geworden, aber lässt sich immer noch mit den Fingern zerbröckeln (ca. 15mm dick!).

Die Gitter-Trittkiste ist zum Schuhe abputzen, bevor man in den Teich spaziert!   Nee, schmarrn... In der Kiste kommt der Rücklauf vom Filter an. Auf das Gitter sollen 3 Granitpalisaden als Quellsteine gestellt werden. Unter dem Gitter läuft das Wasser dann als Mini-Wasserfall zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Kolja (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

15 mm ist meiner Meinung nach zu dick. Ich würde nur so viel vermörteln, dass die Fasern gerade eben bedeckt sind.
Ich habe ungefähr die Mischung verwendet, die NG angegeben hat. Ob das die ist, die du beschreibst, weiß ich nicht mehr. War da nicht mehr Zement bei der zweiten Schicht?
Da ja der Wasseranteil in den Mischungen sehr hoch ist, dauert natürlich die Trocknung länger als bei normalem Mörteln.
Ich habe den Zement nach dem Auftragen mit dem Gartenschlauch immer wieder feucht gehalten, so dass er langsam aushärten konnte.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,..

ich habe es auch nach der NG Anleitung gemacht:
Anleitung (c) NG

Mein Trasszement "wäre" auch normal Zement grau,.. (der hatte auch nur einen gewissen Anteil Trass, der Rest ist eh schon Zement),
ich habe dieses auch mit Farbpigmenten von NG eingefärbt,.
unter Wasser macht es im Nachhinein aber eh kaum Sinn.

Ich konnte nach 2-3 Tagen drauf rumlaufen,..

Ich habe ein Produkt von "Tubag den NVL300" benutzt:  Herstellerangabe

Wenn es geht, würde ich persönlich aber auch immer "sowenig" als möglich Zement in den Teich einbringen...

mfG. Micha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

ich kann beim Färben von Zement ein grosses Lied mitsingen.  
1. Die Ockerpigmente von NG wirken bei grauem Zement überhaupt nicht.
2. Unbedingt Weisszement nehmen, wenn man sofort färben möchte.

Da ich Trasszement genommen habe und es auch nicht durch zugabe von pigmenten gefärbt bekommen habe, habe ich am Ende den kompletten Zementteich nochmal mit weisser Haftschlämme eingefärbt, die ich mit Farbpigmenten von Volvox eingefärbt habe.  Die Pigmente von NG waren am Ende maisgelb. Also gar nicht gut. Ich hab also fast 2x eingefärbt, da die erste Färbung zu intensiv war.

Man muss auch bedenken, dass der feuchte Beton unter Wasser eine ganz andere Farbe hat !!  Haftschlemme nimmt ja Wasser auf. (Dichtschlemme wehrt Wasser glaube ich ab.)

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bin ich nun der 1., der seinen Teich mit weisser Haftschlemme und Pigmenten eingefärbt hat. es ging nicht anders. (Ich kenn allerdings einen der flüssig-kunststoff genommen hat)

Schönen Gruss auch an Vespabesitzer, dem ich mitteilen möchte, dass ich mitlerweile die Färbung hinter mir habe 

Fotos kommen noch.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

NAchtrag:  Ah, ich hab gerade erst gelesen, dass du schon losgelegt hast mit dem Zement (oder doch nicht ?)
Ich wünsche einfach viel Glück. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich einen hellen ockerfarbenen Teich haben möchte. daher das ganze.
Sonst kann ich mich nur wiederholen: Trass ist nicht färbbar. Siehe meine Bilder. Es wird dann Trist-Grau.

Deine Lehmgeschichte spricht mich voll an, da ich auch dieses Substratauswahl problem habe.  Ich hole die Tage gewaschenen Sand 0-2mm und nur dort wo Lehm hin muss (Pflanzen) werde ich im Platikbehältern lehmigen Sand hinzufügen, den ich noch finden muss.  Da hilft Dein Flaschentest sehr!!


----------



## sl-power (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

heute ist irgendwie nicht so viel vorwärts gegangen. Hab den Teichboden noch trockengelegt und gereinigt, sowie 20 Sandsäcke (normale Müllsäcke) zum Verbundmatten-Verlegen gefüllt.

Irgendwie ist das z.Z. etwas frustrierend, wenn der Teich wieder leer ist. Sieht irgendwie wieder so extrem nach Baustelle aus... 

Bevor ich die Verbund- und Ufermatten verlegen kann, muss ich noch die Steg-Unterkonstruktion anbringen, da mir sonst die Verbundmatte die Folie am Steilhang wieder in den Teich zieht. Und die Teile bekomm ich vorraussichtlich erst ende der Woche. :?

@Andrea
Die Schicht auf der Verbundmatte will ich keine 15mm dick machen, so dick ist nur der "Haufen" geworden, den ich aus meinem Verfuge-Rest als Testschlämme gefertigt hab. 

@Micha
Den Mörtel, den du verwendet hast (Link), ist ja ein Naturstein-Verlegemörtel. Der besteht nach Baumarkt-Auskunft aus ca. 1/4 Trass-Zement, 1/4 Portlandzemen und 1/2 Sand.

Aber mittlerweile ist auch mein Test-Trass-Zement fest! 

@Michael
Du hast dir ja wirklich sehr viel mühe mit deinem Teichgrund gemacht. Respekt! 
Aber ich glaube langsam den vielen Teichbauern hier, das man nach kurzer Zeit sowieso nicht mehr sieht, welche Farbe der Untergrund mal hatte. Denn früher oder später wird er ja sowieso grün, oder?

Hast du mittlerweile schon Wasser in deinem Teich? Wenn ja, wie sieht dein Untergrund jetzt aus?

Ich werde einfach mal die NG-Farbe mit reinmischen, und sehen, was dabei raus kommt. Vorrausgesetzt, ich entscheide mich in den nächsten Tagen nicht noch mal wieder um... 

Mann mann, bin ich froh, wenn der Teich fertig ist. Heute habe ich so eine richtige Frust-Phase... :?


----------



## expresser (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

wenn du jetzt schnell, schnell fertig gemacht hättest, dann wäre es frustrierend, aber so hast du noch alle Möglichkeiten oder wann ist der "Abnahmetermin"?
Wir machen uns da selber manchmal zu viel Druck und sind dann unzufrieden. Eigentlich läuft doch alles bestens!


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

@sl-power: Spar dir bitte das Geld. Im grauen Trass werden die Farbpigmente nicht anschlagen. Schau dir einfach meine Bilder an. Das ist Trass mit Pigmenten. Eine ganze Packung umsonst verbraucht.
>>>>  Pigmente schlagen nur richtig bei weissem Grundstoff an!! <<<< 

Ich weiss dass viele hier behaupten, dass sich alles grün einfärbt. Ich hatte urlaubsbedingt und wegen was anderem ne 2-3 monatige Pause am Teichbau. Es ist nun eingetrübt, weil auch noch keine Pflanzen drin sind in der grossen Regenwasserpfütze im Teich.
Bei mir ist alles sehr leicht zu reinigen kann ich nun sagen. Durch die HAftschlemme pappt das grüne offenbar nicht so stark an der Wand. Einmal mit dem Besen drüber. WEg ist es.  (Da war doch auch einer mit der Klobürste hier. vielleicht mal danach suchen. :-D  Ich glaube Simon heisst er? Er hatte aber Sand an den Beton geworfen.)

Wenn Du unbedingt färben willst: DAnn mach es in Ruhe mit Trass zuende und besorg dir dann lieber weisse Haftschlemme und mach noch ne Schicht farbig drüber. Produkt kann ich dir nennen, sodass Du nicht danach suchen musst. (war auch viel Arbeit diese Lösung zu finden, weil mir keiner einen Tip geben konnte diesbezüglich)

Bin im Moment kurz davor den Sand zu besorgen. Halte mich auch an den Rat des Forums mit folgender Leithymne:
'Ich persönlich halte einen Teichgrund aus Sand mit ggf. braunem Lehm für am natürlichsten und deshalb am besten geeignet.'
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21821
Pflanzen brauch ich auch noch aller Art. Wer etwas abgeben möchte. .... Bitte melden. Das wäre nett!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:


> @sl-power: Spar dir bitte das Geld. Im grauen Trass werden die Farbpigmente nicht anschlagen. Schau dir einfach meine Bilder an. Das ist Trass mit Pigmenten. Eine ganze Packung umsonst verbraucht.
> >>>>  Pigmente schlagen nur richtig bei weissem Grundstoff an!! <<<<




Hallo Michael,.. Gruß aus NRW zurück 

=> was den Farbstoff angeht, kann ich es aber nicht bestätigen,..
ich habe auch keinen Weiss-Zement genommen,.. nur Grau, und teilweise auch nur mit grauem Zement.
Siehe Bild 1+3 beim  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/50/]meinem Filtergraben[/URL]

Es kommt nur auf die Menge an,..
Ich habe 4 Tüten von dem NG Farbpulver verpulvert,.. im Übergangsbereich und am Ufer bin ich schon froh,
dass es nun "teracotta" Lehmbraun aussieht,.. (eher etwas zuviel, wird mit der Zeit aber auch eher weniger)

Das gelbe Pulver habe ich nur im "Unterwasserbereich" eingebracht, dass hätte ich mir sicher auch sparen können.

=> also, das Braun, wird auch braun 

und PS: ich finde gerade die Beulen und Dellen in der zementierten Verbundmatte gerade besonders "natürlichwirkend".
und habe exta mit dem Quast die Oberfläche etwas unruhig modeliert.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hmmm, Du hast das dunkelbraun genommen. Ok, bei mir wars die Ockerfarbe. Die ist natürlich viel heller.  4 Tüten ist auch sehr viel.  Bei mir hat es sich aber nicht den Hauch geändert.
Ok, warten wir mal ab, was sich bei ihm ergibt.


----------



## sl-power (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

die ganze Diskussion hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen, und ich hab mal eine kleinen Versuch gemacht.  Ich habe eine kleine Menge Mörtel aus 1/3 Trass-Zement und 2/3 hellen Sand angerührt. Diesen Mörtel dann mit hellem Sand beworfen und das ganze 3 Tage trocknen lassen. 

Als der Mörtel trocken war (er ist übrigens schon ein ganzens Stück heller als der Mörtel mit Portland-Zement) habe ich den Sand gründlich abgekehrt.

Als erstes war ich etwas enttäuscht, da sich fast der komplette Sand wieder entfernen lies.  Aber als ich das Probestück ins Wasser getaucht habe (in den noch vollen Ufergraben), war ich um so mehr erstaunt. Die Oferfläche sieht unter Wasser fast aus wie reiner Sand!  Trocken hat man fast gar nichts davon gesehen.

Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt! Und genau so werde ich es jetzt auch machen! 

Nachdem ich ja schon eine Tüte NG-Farbe (hellbraun) habe, werde ich die auch noch mit untermischen...

Nebenbei hab ich noch Sandsäcke zum Verbundmatten verlegen vorbereitet (normale Müllbeutel) und die erste Elektro-Verteilerdose installiert. Das Material für den Steg ist übrigens auch heute eingetroffen.


----------



## sl-power (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

mal wieder ein aktueller Zwischenstand von der Baustelle. Nachdem die letzten paar Tage anderweitig ausgebucht waren, ging's heute wieder weiter.

Hab die Unterkonstruktion für den Steg montiert, und den Ufergraben für die Ufermatten geleert und gereinigt. Die Folie sauber in den "Brunnenschacht" zu bekommen, war schlimmer als Origami! :?

Diesmal hab ich die Bilder vor dem Aufräumen gemacht! 

Die Seile habe keine stabilisierende Funktion, sondern daran will ich die Verbundmatten befestigen, das die Folie am Steilhang nicht das ganze Gewicht der vermörtelten Matte tragen muss.

Hoffentlich bleibt es die nächsten Tage endlich mal trocken, das ich in Ruhe die Verbundmatten einkleben kann. :beeten


----------



## expresser (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

ich bin beeindruckt von deiner Präzisionsarbeit!
Eine Kleinigkeit würde ich mir noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist. Nämlich die zusätzliche Befestigung der Matten am Stahlseil. Ich nehme an, du klebst die Matten mit Innotec oder Änlichem auf die Folie und hängst Sie an das Seil. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass das Seil sich dehnt und die Matten dann wieder an der Folie zerren. Was die Folie bestimmt aushält, du aber verhindern willst. Ich würde eine Klemmlösung nach oben, an die Stegunterkonstuktion bevorzugen.
Eine Schiene auf die Unterkonstruktion und die Ufermatte mit der zweiten Schiene drauf und ganz an den Rand geklemmt.

Nur eine Idee.

Danke für deine Berichte und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## sl-power (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Werna,

es ist zwar ein 2mm-Stahl-Seil und gut gespannt, aber du könntest Recht haben. Werd mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Noch ist es nicht zu spät. Müsste nur schauen, ob ich morgen das Material für eine andere Lösung bekomme...

Heute hab ich die Ufermatte verlegt und schon mal eine Verbundmatte zugeschnitten.

An dem kleinen Stück Ufer, in dem die Folie nicht durch Ufergraben, Quellstein oder Steg gehalten wird, hab ich heute ein Stück Folie um in die Edelstahlleiste (ein paar Seite früher ) geklemmt, und an einer Stelle (dort sind keine Schrauben, da ich nicht in den Granit bohren wollte) verklebt. Auf dieser Folie kann dann die Teichfolie am Rand angeschweißt werden.


----------



## expresser (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

schon wieder ich. Du hast den Streifen Folie nicht über die ganze Länge geklebt sondern nur an einem Punkt?
Wenn der Streifen durch zusammenkleben zum Schlauch wird, dann hält das bestimmt (wenn der Kleber hält). Obwohl sich der Schlauch natürlich noch drehen könnte. Aber bei der Höhe ist wahrscheinlich das Gewicht der Folie zu klein und die Reibung an der Leiste zu groß. Außerdem ist es ja sowieso egal wenn sich eine Falte bildet weil du ja die Ufermatte drüber hast. Ich hab´bewußt eine Falte gelegt um die Belastung der Folie an den Befestigungspunkten zu reduzieren.
Saubere Arbeit! (Staubsauger)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



sl-power schrieb:


> An dem kleinen Stück Ufer, in dem die Folie nicht durch Ufergraben, Quellstein oder Steg gehalten wird, hab ich heute ein Stück Folie um in die Edelstahlleiste (ein paar Seite früher ) geklemmt, und an einer Stelle (dort sind keine Schrauben, da ich nicht in den Granit bohren wollte) verklebt. Auf dieser Folie kann dann die Teichfolie am Rand angeschweißt werden.



  hört sich interessant an,..  kann dir aber nicht ganz ohne Bilder folgen ?!

Mit Bild 2 von gerade hat das nix zu tun oder ? ist bei Bild 2 in der umgeklappten Folie das Stahlseil ?
Generell drückt der Wasserdruck die Folie überall perfekt fest ran, Ufermatte ohne Sand schwimmt allerdings auf, musst du bei senkrechten Stellen
beachten,.. ich habe da die NG Ufer Taschenmatten genutzt, wenn da Sand drinnen ist, bleibt die immer unten.

Unter der Aluleiste habe ich bei mir die Folie auch ruhig noch höher laufen lassen, bei mir ging es dabei aber auch darum, dass von Aussen kein Regenwasser mit Erdreicht eingespült wird.
mfG. Micha


----------



## Sigridkira (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,
wir haben den grauen Trasszement, da weißer nicht zu haben war. Ich habe die Farbpigmente von Naturagart in dunkelbraun genommen, davon 1 Tüte.
Im Betonmischer pro Mischung 2-3 EL Pigmente dazu, es ist ein superschönes hellbraun geworden. 
LG Sigrid


----------



## sl-power (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo!

Leider ist der Tag heute mal wieder buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen... 

Also:

- Das Seil ist im Bereich des Stegs gespannt. Dort will ich die Verbundmatte mit befestigen, um die Folie entwas zu entlasten

- Auf ca. 1,5m im Randbereich endet das Ufer an einer ca. 10cm hohen "Bordsteinkante" mit gepflastertem Bereich. Dort habe ich mit einem Edelstahlblech das Vlies befestigt, und dachte eigentlich, das man die Folie darauf kleben kann. Mittlerweile weiß ich jedoch, das dies nicht geht. Daher hab ich oben noch einen Streifen Folie reingeklemmt, diesen nach unten geknickt, um darauf am Schluss die eigentliche Teichfolie zu verkleben bzw. zu verschweißen

- Auf ca. 50cm Länge ist dieses Edelstahlblech nicht mit der Wand verschraubt, da dort keine "Bordsteinkante" aus Beton ist, sondern eine Granitplatte. Da mir zum bohren des Granits das passende Werkzeug fehlt, ist auf diesem Stück die Edelstahlleiste nicht verschraubt. Jedoch sind beide Enden verschraubt und daher ist die Leiste stabil dort, wo ich sie haben wollte. Jetzt habe ich ein Stück Folie eingefädelt, und unten miteinander verklebt, so das eine Art "Schlauch" entstanden ist. Darauf will ich dann wie beim Rest die Folie ankleben bzw. anschweißen.

Viel müssen beide Verbindungen nicht halten, da es an der jeweiligen Kante nur 10 bis 15cm tief ist, und dann eine moderate Schräge kommt.

Zur veranschaulichung noch ein paar passende Bilder dazu: 

Skizze 1 ist die Variante mit der Verschraubung
Skizze 2 die Variante mit dem Schlauch (Bitte die Schraube ignorieren!
In dem Schnitt ist eigentlich keine Schraube).
Bei Bild 3 sieht man die Stelle mit der Granitkante von oben.
Bei Bild 4 sieht man die Beton-Bordsteinkante.
Auf Bild 5 ist das Stahlseil (500N) am Steg besser zu erkennen.
Auf Bild 6 sieht man, um welchen Bereich es sich handelt.

P.S.: Kann man eigentlich irgendwie den Tread-Titel ändern? Mittlerweile ist aus der Frage ja eher ein Teich-Tagebuch geworden...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

 jetzt habe ich den Schlauch auch verstanden,...

einzigst die Frage, wo nachher der endgültige Wasserstand ist.
Wenn doch unterhalb von der Schraube, dann hättest du doch die "Umschlagtechnik" von NG bei der Befestigung von der Ufer/Verbundmatte nutzen können, dann wäre die Matte auch noch hinter dem Blech,...

Deine Profile sehen auch klasse aus,.. ist das ein industrie "Bosch-Profil" oder auch das "sauteure" NG Profil..

mfG. Micha..


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hi Sebastian,
erst mal Glückwunsch zu Deinem Teich und vor allem der guten Planung, Umsetzung, und "Berichterstattung" hier!   
Ich bin echt begeister. Habe leider heute erst Deinen thread wahrgenommen, der mir viele Fragen beantwortet hat, da es mit beim Bau ähnlich geht (ich werde berichten).
Im Laufe des threads habe ich viele Meinungen wiederholt gefunden, die ein wenig fragwürdig, aber nicht wichtig sind. Zement (egal ob Trass oder "klassischer Portland") härtet aus, keine Frage. Dazu gibt es eine DIN, die festlegt, wie lange das dauert, wie fest das Zeug ist, und es gibt DIN's zum Wasserbau (Ommm.. bzw. Kaizen). 
Beide Materialien sind nicht blütenweiß und werden grau. Algen etc. im Teich ändern die Farbe ohnehin. Ein weißes "Bindemittel" bzw. Binder (die Bauleute haben eine eigene Sprache) erhält man meines Wissens (bleifrei) nach auf 2 Wegen:
1) durch Zugabe von Gips (Innenputze) - ist nichts für den Teich also abgehakt,
2) durch Einmischen von Titanoxyd, bzw. korrekterweise Titandioxid. Das Zeug ist in der Wandfarbe als Pigment enthalten. Als Industrieprodukt massenweise verfügbar, aber ich wüßte nicht, wie privat zu einem "reellen" Preis beschaffbar.
Lehm macht das Wasser zwar trübe, aber ist wichtiger pH-Puffer und Mineralienlieferant. In der Wasserbiologie findet man viel über pH, CO2/O2, GH/KH, aber es gibt noch mehr! Reiner Quarzsand ist zu "steril" für bepflanzte Teiche.
Die "Goldpunkte" im Granit sind wohl Muscovit. Die Geologen haben einen Spruch: Feldspat, Quarz und Glimmer (alias Muscovit), das vergess ich nimmer... . Ist wie Feldspat ein Kalium/Natriumaluminosilicat, der natürliche "Feind" eines Portlandzements (im Gegensatz zum Trasszement).
Auf jeden Fall - ich werde regelmäßig bei Dir schauen - gefällt mir!


----------



## sl-power (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

der Wasserstand ist ca. mittig der Leiste. Daher musste ich die Folie bis nach oben ziehen.

Bei den Profilen handelt es sich um hochfestes Industrie-Profil der Fa. Kitz (ähnlich Bosch-Profil). Aber leider auch etwas teurer als das NG-Profil, aber dafür wesentlich stabiler bei geringerer Baugröße.

Heute hab ich die Verbundmatten verklebt. Der Kleber (Seam Sealam?) ist sch... :evil Hab das Gefühl, das der überhaupt nicht klebt... Werde morgen mal schauen, ob da was fest geworden ist. Ich hoffe, das es für das vermörteln reicht. Danach ist es ja sowieso egal...

Leider hab ich die Verbundmatten zu knapp bemessen, und jetzt fehlen noch 2 bis 3qm.


----------



## Kolja (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

das sieht doch gut aus.

Ich hatte auch Schwierigkeiten beim Kleben. Ich hatte Angst zu viel Kleber zu nehmen und die Folie zu beschädigen. So habe ich ziemlich wenig genommen. Aber alles hat gehalten. Der Mörtel macht' s.

Vermessen ist ja immer blöd. Vielleicht hat ja jeman noch Reste über in deiner Nähe. Setz es doch mal in den Flohmarkt.

Weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Wow, es geht weiter hier. Hab ich alles verpasst, weil ich selber jetzt den Endspurt hingelegt habe.
@RKurzhals:  Tja, ich habe jetzt reinen Sand ohne Lehm genommen. Bin mal gespannt, ob das die Pflanzen mitmachen.
Ich orientiere mich da voll an dem Leitsatz von jemanden hier, der meinte:  Die Pflanzen müssen sich die Nährstoffe erkämpfen.  Sind die Mineralien im Lehm nicht auch irgendwann alle und verbraucht und müssen eh aus dem Wasser kommen?  
Ich lade jetzt bei mir im Thread nach langer Zeit ein Bild hoch. DAnn kannst du sehen wie die Farbpigmente gewirkt haben.


----------



## sl-power (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Juhu, da bin ich wieder! 

Das schlimmste haben wir hinter uns!!!  (Hoffe ich zumindest...)

Nachdem ich am Montag mit erstaunen feststellte, das die fehlenden Verbundmatten geliefert wurden, hab ich diese natürlich sofort verlegt (Hab davon leider keine Bilder mehr, da es schon dunkel war).

Und dann war gestern der große Tag:

Um 16:30 haben wir (meine Freundin und Ich ) das vermörteln angefangen.
Ich hab mir ja schon gedacht, das das dauert, aber dann haben wir uns doch ein bisschen im Aufwand verschätzt. Wir haben ohne Pause bis 23:30 Uhr durchgearbeitet! 

Und heute spüren wir jeden einzelnen Knochen...
:muede 


Material wie angekündigt: 
1. Schicht = 1 Teil Trass / 1 Teil Sand / 1 gehäufter Esslöffel Naturagart hellbraun
2. Schicht = 1 Teil Trass / 2 bis 3 Teile Sand / 2 gehäufte Esslöffel Naturagart hellbraun
3. Schicht = Mit Sand beworfen :crazy

Jetzt können wir uns "gemütlich" an die weiteren Außenarbeiten (Rest der Rasenkante verfugen, Natursteinmauer, Quellstein, Steg u.s.w.) machen. 
Obwohl ich es eigentlich gar nicht mehr abwarten kann, das Wasser einzulassen...


----------



## expresser (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

hi sebastian,

da habt ihr es ja ordentlich "krachen lassen", deine Freundin und du!
Hut ab, wenn ich einen auf hätte! 
Das macht unheimlich Spass, aber so anstrengend ist es auch.
Wenn wir uns jetzt mit dem Füllen genügend Zeit lassen, dann ersparen wir uns die Zweite und einmal mit dem Gartenschlauch drüber spritzen dürfte auch nicht schaden.

Wollt ihr eigentlich auch "baden" im Teich oder wird es ein Fischteich? Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

der grund wird bestimmt geil aussehen
kommen da noch unterwasserhöhlen aus steinen rein für fische zum verstecken??


----------



## sl-power (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

@Werna

Der Teich ist eigentlich nicht zum baden gedacht. Soll ein naturnaher Fischteich werden.

Aber als wir die Folie verlegt habe, und den Teich gefüllt haben, waren wir zur Abkühlung schon mal drin.  Und haben auch gefallen daran gefunden.
Vermutlich wird nach Fertigstellung der Wunsch nach einem Schwimmteich geboren... 



zAiMoN schrieb:


> der grund wird bestimmt geil aussehen
> kommen da noch unterwasserhöhlen aus steinen rein für fische zum verstecken??


 
Du bringst mich auf ganz neue Ideen! 
Aber eigentlich können die Fische ja schon unter dem Steg verstecken spielen.


----------



## sl-power (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

So, mal wieder ein kleiner Zwischenstand...

Hab die restlichen Granitsteine verfugt, und heute mit der Natursteinmauer begonnen. Habe auch eine kleine Treppe zur Serviceplattform gebaut.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,..

immer fleissig  
was sind dass denn für Natursteine,.. auch so eine Art Kalkbruchsteine,??
sehen auf dem Photo etwas gelb aús,.. oder ist dass noch anhaftender Lehm?

Ich bin auch mal gespannt,.. wenn die Aluprofile "verkleidet" werden,.
ist das noch vor dem Wassereinlaufen lassen ??

Mach doch mal ne "Draufsicht" von oben aus dem Haus 

mfG. Micha


----------



## sl-power (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Das ist gelblicher Muschelkalk.

Wenn die Mauer fertig ist, dann mach ich mich an den Steg und die Quellsteine. Sollte alles fertig sein, wenn das Wasser rein kommt (wenn nix dazwischen kommt, am letzten August-Wochenende).

Das "Luftbild" gibt's wenn's fertig ist!


----------



## sl-power (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Der "Nordwall" ist fertig! 

Genau so hab' ich mir das vorgestellt.

Jetzt haben wir endlich unsere Kroatische Mauer.
Dann können wir ja den nächsten Urlaub zuhause verbringen...  

Aber leider fehlt noch der "Südwall" 

Aber wenigstens sieht man jetzt so langsam die lange ersehnten Ergebnisse.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Respekt 

hast du die Steine untereinander vermörtelt,.. oder ist da ein Vlies hinter,
damit der Pflanzenboden nicht "durchregnet"??
ich glaube ich muss mir auch noch ein paar Natursteine holen,.. die ich so finde,.. sind aber meistens nie so schön teilweise "eckig",..
und Ruhrsandsteine für eine Trockenmauer sollen 4m^2 = ca. 500-600 Euro kosten :?
Aber weiter interessante Farbe,.. unsere Kalksteine sind alle mehr weisslicher,..  -> [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/39/]Kalksteine im Teich[/URL]
mfG.


----------



## sl-power (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Der "Südwall" ist jetzt auch fertiggestellt. 
Hab auch langsam die Lust am Puzzeln verloren... 

Hinter den Steinen ist weder Beton, noch Vlies. Hab's am Anfang mit Vlies probiert, aber dann werden die Steine nicht richtig fest, da zuviel Luft dazwischen ist. Ich denke das hält auch so. Haben einen ziemlich Lehmigen Boden. Der wird fast härter als Beton. 

Dann hat der Steg zur Sicherheit noch einen Pfeiler bekommen, und ich hab den Wasseranschluss im Brunnenschacht verlegt.

Das mit mit dem Loch bohren in Granit hat übrigens mit Schlag wunderbar funktioniert. Die Pflastersteine scheinen nicht so empfindlich zu sein, wie meine Granitplatten. Dann kann ich meine Quellsteine doch noch zusätzlich von unten sichern.


----------



## sl-power (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hab jetzt endlich die defekten Platten an der Terasse ausgewechselt und das Loch neben dem Balkonpfeiler geschlossen.

Da zwischen Terasse und den zukünftigen Holzbrettern (haben uns jetzt Garappa gekauft, da es im Gegensatz zu Bankirai nicht oder nur wenig ausblutet), noch 2cm Luft waren, habe ich eine Aluleiste zur Überbrückung mit eingebaut. Mal sehen, wie das nacher mit dem Holz wirkt.

Dann wollten wir noch den Ufergraben füllen, sind aber über folgende Frage gestoßen. Wie hoch soll ich den Ufergraben mit Mutterboden füllen? Sollen über der Erde noch ein paar cm Wasser stehen, oder der Wasserspiegel in der Erde liegen (Quasi Sumpfboden)? 

Meint ihr, zum Anpflanzen ist es Ende August zu spät, oder geht das noch? 

Viele Grüße aus Bamberg!


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian.

Wenn Du schon weißt, welche Pflanzen mit speziellen Wünschen Du evtl. in den Ufergraben setzen möchtest, dann leg einige Stellen entsprechend passend an. 
Bei uns gibt es Stellen, die sind dauerhaft überflutet (z.B. da, wo das (Riesen)__ hechtkraut steht) und welche, da wird nie Wasser über der Erde stehen, weil als kleiner Hügel angelegt. 
Wichtig ist, dass das Ufergrabenwasser auch bei starken Niederschlägen auf keinen Fall in den Teich laufen kann, also auch nicht durch einen Erdwall Richtung Teich zurück staut. 

Bei uns habe ich einfach einen Graben längs durch das Substrat gezogen und diesen durch einen weiteren Graben mit dem Überlauf verbunden. 
Rechts und links des Grabens ist jetzt Erdreich, dass nur äußerst selten überstaut ist.
Mal sehen, wie lange es noch dauert, bis alles so zugewuchert ist, dass das nicht mehr wie gewünscht fkt. 

Wenn Du jetzt noch günstig Baumarktschnäppchen bekommst, dann schlag zu. 
Meine sind alle gut angegangen und hatten letztes Jahr beim Biber jeweils nur 50 Cent gekostet. 
Allerdings verscherbeln die auch Arten, die keinen starken Frost vertragen....


----------



## sl-power (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

So, ich hoffe ihr habt mich schon vermisst... 

Hab die ganze Woche über an meinem Steg gebastelt, und daher wenig Zeit für's Internet gehabt.

Aber jetzt ist auch der Steg fertig! 

Als Holz habe ich, wie oben schon mal erwähnt, Garapa verwendet.
Die LED-Beleuchtung ist von Conrad. Aber den Trafo hab ich durch eine IP 67-Variante von Eyeleds ersetzt.

Jetzt fehlen noch die Quellsteine (warte noch auf ein paar Teile) und die Filtertechnik. Mal schauen, ob ich das in den nächsten Tagen noch schaffe. Sind von Donnerstag bis Sonntag nämlich nicht da, und für den nächsten Mittwoch hab ich die Pflanzenbestellung bei NG abgerufen. An dem Tag soll eigentlich "geflutet" werden.


----------



## idefix--211 (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

boah, das ist ja richtig romatisch mit der Beleuchtung 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder der Flutung und dann mit den Pflanzen.

Und mach dir keine Sorgen, die Pflanzen haben noch genug Zeit zum Anwachsen. Kritisch wird es, soweit ich weiß, erst ab September.


Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Saubere Arbeit,..

das Profil sieht gut aus,.. und der Extra-Pfeiker ist sicher auch nicht das verkehrteste,.. wenn die 500kg Verwandtschaft beim
Angrillen auf der neuen Kannte steht 

Mit den Pflanzen wird schon noch gehen,.. ich habe meine Ende August gekauft und ich meine Ende September gepflanzt.
Bis auf die Pfanzen auf dem Damm und in der -10cm Flachzone (2008 war halt wirklich ein kalter Winter),.. haben die meisten überlebt
und wachsen heute prächtig.

Das Holz gefällt mir auch,.. ich habe Bankirai genommen,..  sicherlich ist auch die Fräss-Seite geschwacksache,.. das von dir feine gerillte ist "normalweise" immer unten,..
ich habe es aber schon öfters auch so rum verlegt gesehen,..
(kannst es ja nach 10 Jahren später umdrehen :__ nase  )

PS: zur Elektrik,..  wenn du nicht direkt einen Schalter für die Aussenbeleuchtung IM Haus hast, würde ich unter den Holzbrettern
auch vielleicht direkt einen 4fach Funkschalter mit verbauen..

mfG. Micha


----------



## thias (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

sehr sauber gebaut . 
Arbeitest du in einer Maschinenbaufirma? Das Profil, die Winkel und Nutensteine kommen mir sehr bekannt vor  (mk oder HR?), ist ja nicht gerade billig.


----------



## sl-power (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn das mit den Pflanzen noch hinhaut. 
Ich glaube, ich hätte es nicht überlebt, meiner Freundin zu erklären, das wir erst nächstes Jahr pflanzen können...   

Die Beleuchtung bekommt auch noch eine Fernbedienung, aber nicht "vor Ort" unter dem Steg. Ich habe alle Kabel (5-Adrig) im Geräteschuppen zusammengeführt und dort wird dann neben den Schaltern für Pumpe und UVC auch der Funkempfänger für die Beleuchtung installiert. Es sind auch schon Kabel für die zukünftige Unterwasserbeleuchtung reserviert. Aber die werde ich erst nächstes Jahr einbauen, wenn die Pflanzen gewachsen sind, und ich ein paar Beleuchtungsversuche machen kann.

Bei den Hölzern hat mir schon immer die "feine" Seite besser gefallen. 

Ja Thias, die Profile sind von mk. 

Hab jetzt auch noch den Filter in meiner Tonne installiert. Aber da ich ziemlich spät etwas umgeplant hab, besteht dort jetzt ein kleines Platzproblem... 
Da muss ich jetzt erst mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen! Werde morgen mal ein Foto machen, vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Lösung. :beeten

:muede


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hi Sebastian,
Dein Teich gefällt mir echt gut!   
Werde mal weiter bei Dir schauen, wie das Projekt so vorangeht. Auf jeden Fall eine klasse Angelegenheit, und gut geplant!


----------



## sl-power (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

War wie angekündigt ein paar Tage in Hamburg, aber gestern und heute ging's endlich weiter! 

Hab noch die letzten verbleibenden Pflastersteine verfugt, die Ufermatten eingeschlämmt, den Ufergraben gefüllt, das Substrat eingebracht und die Pumpe mit Skimmer installiert. 

Die Pflanzen sind heute auch schon eingetroffen, obwohl sie erst für morgen angekündigt waren. Aber das bedeutet "MORGEN WIRD GEPFLANZT UND GEFLUTET!!!" 

Auf den Bildern seht ihr mein kleines Filterproblem, aber ich hab schon ein paar Lösungs-Ideen. Werde die Pumpe sowieso erst in ein paar Tagen einschalten, da sich ja erst mal die Schwebstoffe setzten müssen. Morgen ist der Teich bestimmt ganz gelb, wegen dem ganzen Lehm im Sand...


----------



## Bibo-30 (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo....
wie siehts denn jetzt aus?? Bin doch so gespannt, wie das mit dem Sand im Wasser nun aussieht


----------



## sl-power (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Bianca,

der Sand sieht klasse aus! Genau so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab.  Leider war es gestern schon etwas dunkel, als der Teich voll war. Und heute habe ich noch etwas an der Elektroinstallation gearbeitet, und dabei ganz vergessen noch ein paar Bilder bei Tageslicht zu machen. 

Das Wasser wurde übrigens zu meiner Überraschung überhaupt nicht gelb durch den Lehm im Sand. Im Gegenteil, bis jetzt ist es fast glasklar! 

Aber zum Wochenende gibts ganz viele Bilder! 
So lange musst du dich noch mit diesen hier zufrieden geben, dann wächst die Spannung noch ein bisschen... 

Der erste Bewohner ist übrigens auch schon eingetroffen. Ist ganz nervös am Uferrand entlang gehüpft. 

Weiß jemand, woher dieser "Ölfilm" auf der Wasseroberfläche (auf Bild 11 und 12 zu erkennen) kommt? Der entstand, nachdem die ersten Pflanzen überflutet wurden...


----------



## sl-power (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Heute hab ich noch ein bisschen am Filter gebastelt, und ich denke morgen hab ich mein Platzproblem gelöst. Mir fehlt noch ein Teil, das ich morgen früh besorgen muss. 

Diese komischen OASE-Filteranschlüsse dicht zu bekommen war schon eine herrausforderung. :evil Deren ihre Schlauchtüllen haben so ein angedeutetes Gewinde auf der Dichtfläche, das sich überhaupt nicht mit meinen Schläuchen verträgt. Hab's dann aber mit selbstverschweisendem Tape dicht bekommen (hoffentlich hälts!). 

Leider ist mir bei der Pumpen-Dichteprüfung ein kleines Missgeschick passiert. Hab einen Schlaus durch den Brunnenschacht gelegt (das dieser Trocken bleibt, da ich morgen dran arbeiten will) und in den Teich geführt. Das dieser sich durch den Wasserdruck aber schnell selbstständig macht, habe ich ganz vergessen. Und schon hat mir der Strahl ne Schaufel Sand von meiner Terasse in die Umgebung gespült... Jetzt ist die Sicht fast 0!!! 

Hoffentlich gibt's morgen wieder was zu sehen im Teich. :beeten

Ach ja, und den Skimmer hab ich auch noch etwas "verkleinern" müssen. Ist das normal, das die Blätter sich davor stauen? Oder sollte er die mühelos mit einziehen?   Hab ihn auf Stufe 2 an der Aquamax 12000.


----------



## Bibo-30 (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

wow....sieht echt gut aus.  gefällt mir wirklich gut......ich denke.....ich werde meinen "neuen" Teich auch mit Sand machen 

Das mit dem Skimmer....hmmm keine Ahnung...??


----------



## morky01 (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

großes Lob an Deine akribische Tüfftler- und Bastelerleidenschaft und die guten Ideen, die dabei herum kommen. Weiter so!
Warum hast Du die MK-Profile und nicht die von NG benutzt? Kostenfrage?

Gruss aus Borchen
Bernd


----------



## sl-power (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Bernd,

ich hab mich für die mk-Profile entschieden, da diese kompakter und dabei auch noch stabiler sind als die Naturagart-Profile. Außerdem wollte ich von meiner Terasse bzw. Stegoberfläche bis zur Wasserfläche nur einen geringen Abstand haben. Das wäre mit dem NG-Profil auch nicht möglich, da diese nur auf "Länge" gesägt werden, und dann über Kreuz doppellagig verbaut werden müssen. Des weiteren bietet sich noch jede Menge Spielraum für weitere Befestigungen (Unterwasserbeleuchtung, evtl. mal Geländer als Kindersicherung).

Kleiner Nachteil ist, das man beim Befestigen der Bretter sehr genau bohren muss. Aber das hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt, da ich M6er Nutensteine für nachtägliche Montage genommen hab. Dann hat man auch noch nen Millimeter Spiel quer zur Profilnut.

Preislich gibt es keinen großen Vorteil. Kannst dir ja mal den Katalog bestellen, da ist eine Preisliste mit dabei.

Heute sind übrigens meine Quellsteine mit Wasserfall fertig geworden! 
Da wir aber danach ein bisschen gegrillt haben, hab ich mal wieder eine Fotos gemacht... Aber die kommen bald! Versprochen!


----------



## Kermand (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

bin Neuling hier und lese mich gerade ein und durch die Forenbeiträge durch...
Ein großes Kompliment für Deinen Teich - echt gut gelungen!
Mal sehen ob ich auch nächstes Jahr anfangen kann.
Eine Frage:
wie hast du das mit dem "Sand einschlemmen" gemacht?
Ist da auch Zement im Spiel oder einfach Sand in die Ufermatte fegen???

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## sl-power (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



Kermand schrieb:


> wie hast du das mit dem "Sand einschlemmen" gemacht?
> Ist da auch Zement im Spiel oder einfach Sand in die Ufermatte fegen???


 
Hallo Kerstin,

laut Naturagart soll man den Sand mit etwas Wasser in die Matte einschämmen. Aber ich finde ohne Wasser geht's einfacher. Hab einfach den reinen Sand genommen, und in die Matten eingerieben (Handschuh nicht vergessen, sonst gibt's ein Peeling ).

Hab jetzt zwischen den vielen Teichbesichtigungen in den letzten Tagen mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. 

Das Wasser ist in den letzten Tagen wird super klar geworden. Man kann sogar den Strichcode auf der Pumpe lesen 
Gestern Abend hab ich auch endlich mal die Zeit gefunden, meine Wassertests zu machen:

Temperatur: 17,5°C
Karbonhärte (KH): 12°dKH
Säuregehalt (pH): 8
Gesamthärte (GH): 13°dGH
Ammonium (NH4): 0,2mg/l
Nitrit (NO2): 0,1mg/l
Sauerstoff (O2): 5mg/l (laut Tabelle)
Nitrat (NO3): 20mg/l
Phosphat (PO4): 0,05mg/l
Eisen (Fe): 0,02mg/l

Macht es noch Sinn, das JBL-Set um Kupfer, Silikat und Kohlendioxid zu erweitern?


----------



## Kolja (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

der ist ja wunderschön geworden. 

So eine "ich lasse die Beine im Wasser baumeln Terasse" hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## sl-power (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> der ist ja wunderschön geworden.
> 
> So eine "ich lasse die Beine im Wasser baumeln Terasse" hätte ich auch gerne.


 
Danke. 

Das haben wir gestern mit der kleinen Tochter meiner Cousine schon ausgiebig getestet. Sie wollte alle halbe Stunde "Füße baden! Füße baden!".


----------



## sl-power (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Und noch ein paar Bilder, weil's so schön ist... 

Vermutlich wird morgen der Trennungsschmerz vom Teich größer sein, als die Freunde auf den Urlaub...


----------



## Goldi2009 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Ganz toll geworden! Bei dem Teich wollte ich auch nicht in Urlaub...

Trotzdem gute Erholung. 

Anne


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

AHllo Sebastian,
da gewisse Werte voneinader abhängen, würde ich den Prüfungsumfang nicht unnötig ausweiten.   
Meine Tipps:
bei einem ph>7 spielt Kupfer (Cu++) keine Rolle, weil nicht löslich.
CO2 ist interessant für kleine pH's, für große hast Du CO2 chemisch in Form von Hydrogencarbonat gebunden (ab pH9 als Carbonat, unter Verlust der Carbonat-Härte und GH). Wenn Du also pH und GH/KH kontrollierst, dann hast Du eine Sicherheit über die restlichen Werte. Zusätzliche Tests sind somit nur zur Diagnose von Ausnahme- bzw. Extremzuständen nötig.


----------



## Kermand (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

aus deiner Erfahrung heraus: würde es auch gehen, die Verbundmatten statt mit Zementschlemme einzuschlemmen, sie auch "nur mit Sand einzureiben"?

Der Eindruck eines sandigen Teichgrunds gefällt mir sehr gut, aber das mit dem Zement ist mir etwas suspekt...
Oder könnte man den gesamten Teich mit Ufermatten verlegen und dort dann den Sand einbringen?
Ist da ein großer Unterschied zwischen Ufer- und Verbundmatte?

Ich wünsche Dir einen ganz schönen Urlaub (evtl. am "großen Teich"?)

Kerstin


----------



## sl-power (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Rolf,

danke für die Infos. Dann belasse ich es mal bei den vorhandenen Messungen. Die nehmen ja auch schon ganz schön viel Zeit in Anspruch. 

Hab jetzt zwar schon einiges über die ganzen Wasserwerte gelesen, aber den Gesamtzusammenhang hab ich noch nicht ganz kapiert...  
Aber der Winter kommt ja, da kann man dann ja mal in Ruhe alles Lesen und darüber nachdenken. Werde dann sicher mal nen eigenen Tread im Wasserwerte-Forum eröffnen.


----------



## sl-power (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



Kermand schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> aus deiner Erfahrung heraus: würde es auch gehen, die Verbundmatten statt mit Zementschlemme einzuschlemmen, sie auch "nur mit Sand einzureiben"?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Kerstin,

also die Verbundmatten nur mit Sand einzuschlämmen, glaube ich nicht, das das gut funktioniert. Die Ufer- und Verbundmatten unterscheiden sich nicht nur durch das Haltegewebe (Vlies bzw. Folie), sondern haben auch eine etwas unterschiedliche Beschaffenheit.

Die Ufermatten sind deutlich dichter und haben geschlossene Fasern (wie ein Teppich). Die Verbundmatte ist ziemlich locker und luftig und überall schauen die Faserenden herraus. Hier hab ich mal ein Bild davon eingestgellt > https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23484/?q=Ufermatten

Daher wird der reine Sand in den Verbundmatten nicht gut halten.

Die Ufermatten im ganzen Teich zu verlegen, könnte funktionieren, aber ich hätte bedenken, das es hält. Die Ufermatten selbst schwimmen nämlich auf! Sie bleiben nur unter Wasser, wenn sie mit Sand eingeschlämmt sind und an beiden Enden fixiert (Im Ufergraben durch Substrat und im Teich hab ich die noch ein paar Zentimeter mit Einbetoniert).

Ich kann deine bedenken mit dem Zementieren gut verstehen, wie du am Anfang dieses Beitrags lesen kannst, war ich da auch sehr unsicher. Aber im Nachhinein würde ich es auf jeden Fall wieder machen! Das verschlemmen selbst war zwar schon viel Arbeit, aber danach hat man den Vorteil, das der Boden schön fest ist. Du kannst also mal bedenkenlos in den Teich steigen und auch auf schmalen Terassen gut laufen (Hab ich auch schon ein paar mal gemacht, da sich ein paar UW-Pflanzen gelöst haben. Und später stelle ich mir es einfacher vor, mal den Teichgrund vom Schlamm zu befreien. Da muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, das etwas kaputt geht.

Auch die Optik ist unterschiedlich. Aber das wird sich in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen bestimmt noch ändern. Da hab ich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung. Bei den Ufermatten schimmert schon noch stark der grüne "Rasen" durch und der Sand wird an einigen Stellen auch leicht ausgewaschen. Die Verbundmatten sehen aus wie eine geschlossene Sandschicht.

Fazit: Ich würde dir aus heutiger Sicht zum zementieren mit Sandoberfläche raten.

So, hoffentlich hab ich nicht zuviel durcheinander geschrieben. Bin etwas in eile. Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, dann versuch ich heute noch mal reinzuschauen, ansonsten musst du dich 14 Tage gedulden...


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

 wow ist das ein Traum geworden


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> wow ist das ein Traum geworden



hoffentlich bleibt das auch so


----------



## sl-power (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Bin wieder da! :smoki

2 Wochen Urlaub gehen doch recht schnell vorbei...
Hab ich aber auch wieder sehr auf meinen Teich gefreut.

Es hat sich in den 2 Wochen einiges getan.
Das wichtigste zuerst: Das Wasser ist noch klar, und ich kann problemlos auf den Boden schauen. Allerdings ist es etwas dunkler geworden. Vermutlich von den vielen vielen Blättern, die jetzt im Teich liegen. Irgendwie ist bei unserer Buche schon Herbst. Die anderen Bäume sind alle noch schön grün. Muss mich wohl doch langsam um ein Laubschutznetz kümmern...

Einige Pflanzen sind auch schon schön gewachsen. Werde später mal ein paar Bilder machen!


----------



## sl-power (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber hier die versprochenen Bilder! 

Leider wird das Wasser von Tag zu Tag trüber,
bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob es eine Algenblüte ist, oder ob es an den vielen Bucheckern und Blättern liegt, die mittlerweile meinen Teich besiedelt haben... 

siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=250563#post250563


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian.

Falls die Trübung von Schwebalgen herrühren sollte, setzt im Frühjahr noch ein paar Pflanzen nach.
Die erscheinen mir im Moment etwas wenig bzw. winzig. Nur wo Biomasse gebildet wird, werden auch Nährstoffe verbraucht und dadurch entsteht die Konkurrenz gegenüber den Algen.


----------



## sl-power (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Annett!

Ja, meine Pflänzchen sind noch sehr klein... 
Aber sie hatten auch noch nicht so viel Zeit zum wachsen. 

Vor den Algen hab ich auch keine große Angst, das gehört halt mit dazu. 
Und ich denke die verschwinden auch wieder, wie man ja so liest.

Hab nur Sorge, das mir die vielen Bucheckern das Teichwasser "verseuchen". 

Werde im Frühjahr mal schauen, wie die Pflanzen den Winter überlebt haben, und dann auf jeden Fall nachpflanzen. Meine Freundin will auch auch unbedingt eine kleine Seerose... 

Werd mir demnächst mal ein Laubschutznetzt bestellen, aber wollte eigentlich noch nicht so früh abdecken... Naja, wenn das Wetter schlechter wird, is es eh egal. Da sitzt man dann sowieso nicht mehr jeden Abend auf der Terasse.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,..

Ich schätze die Bucheckern kannst du nächstes Jahr immer noch raus fischen,... 

Ich hatte im Herbst letzten Jahres auch größere Blätter trotz rausfischen auf dem Boden,
die waren dann im/nach dem Frühjahr immer auf den Boden,.. und ausser dunkel/ eigentlich kaum zersetzt.

Ende Frühjahr haben sich dann genau an diesen Blätter-Liegeplätzen auf dem Boden die ersten Fadenalgen gebildet.

Habe dann so viel als möglich abgefischt,..
dieses Jahr will ich mir zu 80% den Teich abdecken,.. 

Ich denke ein "bisschen" Bodengrund am Anfang macht sicher nicht soviel aus,.. allerdings sind Bucheckern schon einiges an Nährstoffen,..

Vielleich machst du im April/Mai doch ein paar Stunden zum "Schwimm/´Tauchteich" 

... und ich schön weiter Fotos machen

mfG. Micha


----------



## hut (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

hallo habe einen 25000 liter koi teich finde das alles sehr intressant meine uferone ist nicht grade und will im frühling neu machen wenn ich das auch so mache mit kies und steine am rand auf so einer noppenfolie dachte ich wegen dem unkraut was jetzt als noch durchkommt hoffe ich das es besser wird brüchte noch ratschläge wie ich diese teichrand nachträglich gerade bekom dankre für anregeung


----------



## Christine (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Falls jemand Tips für die Uferzone von Hut hat, dann bitte hier hinein...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25419

Hut, ich wäre Dir sehr verbunden, wenn Du nicht in jedem Thema Deine Frage erneut stellen würdest. Ich habe zu Deinem Problem extra ein eigenes Thema eröffnet. Vielleicht konkretisierst Du dort mal Dein Problem. Danke.


----------



## sl-power (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt in der Winterpause weniger hier im Forum unterwegs war, hab ich heute mal wieder ein bisschen gestöbert.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das ich schon länger keine Bilder mehr gepostet hab.
Drum hab ich hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Herbst mit meinem "schönen" :__ nase Laubnetz. Dessen Anschaffung hat sich aber wirklich gelohnt. Ich glaub, das
hat dem Teich gefühlte 100kg an Blättern und Bucheckern erspart... 

Dann hab ich für den Winter noch eine kleine Einhausung für unsere Quellsteine gemacht. Ich wollte nämlich vermeiden, das Wasser in das kleine Becken unter die Steine gelangt, und dort gefriert. Da in dem Becken ja die ganzen Verteile für die Quellsteine und den Wasserfall liegen, und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das die wirklich alle zu 100% frostsicher sind. Um den Überlauf und den Pfosten von meinem Steg hab ich noch Schaumgummig gewickelt, um sie etwas vor dem Eis zu schützen (hab grade festgestellt, das ich davon noch gar kein Bild gemacht hab ).

Den Filter hab ich ausgebaut, und die Leitung zum Brunnen entlüftet. Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch die kurze Leitung vom Teich zum Filter trockenlegen, aber hab das irgendwie verschwitzt. Ich hoffe, das hält den Frost aus. Bis jetzt sieht's noch gut aus...


----------



## maritim (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



sl-power schrieb:


> Den Filter hab ich ausgebaut, und die Leitung zum Brunnen entlüftet. Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch die kurze Leitung vom Teich zum Filter trockenlegen, aber hab das irgendwie verschwitzt. Ich hoffe, das hält den Frost aus. Bis jetzt sieht's noch gut aus...





warum hast du den filter ausgebaut normal sollte der filter das ganze jahr laufen
im winter lässt man ihn einfach stark gedrosselt laufen.

so hast du immer eine schöne eisfreie stelle im teich und im frühjahr sind die bakterien schnell auf vollen touren. möchtest du jedes jahr den filter aufs neu einfahren?


----------



## sl-power (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Die Meinungen über Filterbetrieb im Winter gehen ja stark auseinander. 

Der Hauptgrund ist aber, das mein Filter nicht frostsicher ist, und bei einem Betrieb
unter 4°C Wassertemperatur die Garantie erlischt. Daher wäre mir das Winter-Experiment zu gewagt...


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich hab in den letzten Wochen schon fleißig passiv mitgelesen, und will euch jetzt die neusten Bilder vom Teich nicht vorenthalten. 

Anfang April haben wir den ersten Teil des Beetes neben dem Teich gestaltet und einen kleinen Bambus eingepflanzt. Dazu haben wir einen Maurerkübel mit vielen Löchern im Boden eingegraben und diesen noch mit einem Stück Vlies900 (laut NG alleine als Bambussperre ausreichend) ausgelegt. Die Oberfläche des Zierbeets haben wir mit einem Wurzelschutzvlies und Pinienspäne dekoriert.

Das Teichwasser war Anfang des Monats noch leicht trüb, was sie aber inzwischen geändert hat (siehe nächsten Beitrag  ).

Über den Winter sind leider (trotzt Netz im Herbst) massenweise Bucheckern in den Teich gefallen, die zu meinem Entsetzten jetzt sogar unter Wasser austreiben! 

Ich suche fast jeden Tag nach diesen Trieben um sie möglichst schnell und vollständig zu entfernen. Aber auf dem Teichgrund liegen noch jede Menge von ihnen, und ich überlege ernsthaft evtl. doch den Teichsauger einzusetzen, obwohl das im Frühjahr ja nicht so optimal ist...

Können Buchen eigentlich unter Wasser wachsen???
Oder sterben die nach dem Austreiben irgendwann von alleine ab?


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Seit ca. 2 Wochen ist das Teichwasser glasklar! 

Allen Pflanzen im Teich und Ufergraben kann man täglich beim wachsen zusehen. Das einzige was ich vermiss, ist mein Tausenblatt. An der eingepflanzten Stelle ist noch nicht das geringste zus ehen. Die alten Triebe sind auch weg...

Letzte Wochen haben wir auch noch die zweite hälfte des angenzenden Beetes mit Gräßern und einem __ Oleander bepflanzt.

Leider hatte ich letzte Woche auch meinen ersten Teich-GAU .
Der nahe Kirschbaum hat Kiloweise Blüten in den Teich __ fliegen lassen, die über Nacht den Skimmer komplett verstopft haben. Dadurch hat dieser Luft gezogen, was den Schlauch hat auftreiben lassen, und dadurch dem Filter 3/4 seiner Wassermenge vorenthalten. Lies sich aber schnell wieder richten...

Als nächstes muss ich mir noch an den Teichrand machen. Die überschüssige Folie muss noch abgeschnitten und der entstehende Rand irgendwie versteckt werden. Wie ich das mache, darüber zerbrech ich mir momentan fast täglich den Kopf. Danach muss noch der Uferwall eingesäht werden und dann sollte der Teich an sich vollständig fertig sein. Ach ne, eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung möchte ich im Sommer ja auch noch installieren. Aber dazu sollen erst mal die Pflanzen alle schön wachsen... 

In den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen sollen auch die ersten Fische einziehen. Denke da derzeit an 10 __ Moderlieschen und 6 Goldorfen.


----------



## Schaffi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Also mal ehrlich, ich bin tief beeindruckt, nicht nur hier eine so durchdachte und geplante Teichenstehung sondern auch ein danach zu sehen. Bei uns gehts nun nächste Woche außenrum auch mal wieder weiter denn im Teich geht zur Zeit garnichts, da hunderte Kauelquappen den Teich in beschlag genommen haben. Nach wie vor ist das Wasser sowas von rein, das es mich einfach nur freut. Selbst das Schaumproblem scheint sich selbst reguliert zu haben, vereinzelt tritt zwar noch ein bisschen was auf aber das ist kaum der rede wert. Wie dem auch sei, hier gehts um Euren nicht um unseren Teich und ich hoffe inständig auch immer mal wieder Fotos zu sehen. 

So long
Stefan


----------



## expresser (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

wunderschön ist euer Teich geworden und was dein Folienrandproblem angeht hätte ich eine Idee.
Wie wäre es wenn du die Folie da abschneidest wo es sein soll, und dann einfach den Ufergraben bündig mit der Folienkante mit Substrat auffüllst. Was ich weiß soll im Ufergraben das Wasser nicht über dem Substrat stehen, weil das ein idealer Platz für Mückenlarven ohne Fressfeinde ist.
Von außen hast du ja e den Rindenmulch. Ich nehme an, dass man die Folienkante dann nicht mehr sieht.

Viel Spass noch und


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Bin grade dabei die Folie bündig abzuschneiden und die Falten am Rand zu verkleben, um Aufwürfe und Wassertransport durch den Kapillareffekt zu vermeiden.

1/3 und zwei große Falten hab ich schon geschafft. Jetzt hat es angefangen zu Regnen und hört einfach nicht mehr auf... 

Eingentlich hatte ich auch vor, jetzt im Frühjahr noch Substrat nachzufüllen, aber ich beobachte ständig, das der Ufergraben der Lieblingsplatz aller Vögel geworden ist.
Immer hüpft irgendein Vogel durch das Wasser im Ufergraben um sich zu baden, um zu trinken oder um nach Futter zu suchen.  Ich will denen ihr neues Paradies ungern zerstören. 

Auf 2m länge hat meine Freundin die noch sichbare Folie mit Steinen abgedeckt. Mal sehen, ob das hält. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Ich mach später mal ein Foto, falls es irgendwann mal wieder aufhört zu regnen.


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

So, in einer kurzen Regenpause hab ich es noch geschafft eine weitere Falte zu verkleben und die versprochenen Bilder zu machen.

Man sieht die abgeschnittene Kante (die Granitsteine sind die Rasenkante. An einer Seite muss noch Erde aufgeschüttet werden), eine verklebte Kante und den Steinwall meiner Freundin. 

Hab ja auch schon mal überlegt, ob ich die jetzt noch sichbare Folienspitze (könnte man ja auch noch mit Steinen abdecken) mit einer Kunststoffklemmleiste (so eine Art Kantenschoner) überdecke, um auch die Kante vor UV-Strahlung zu schützen. Aber weiß nicht ob das sinnvoll bzw. nötig ist.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Servus Sebastian,
erstmal ein ganz dickes Lob, das hast du super hingekriegt, echt spitze,
gefällt mir sehr gut.
Zu den Fischen, also __ Moderlieschen kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen,
die machen richtig Spaß, ich hatte letztes Jahr ca. 20 Moderlieschen als Anfangsbesatz,
und im gleichen Jahr bekam ich noch ca. 80-100 Junge dazu.
Inzwischen ist schon die nächste Generation im Anmarsch.
Auch bei meinem Teichbau (ab Mai 2009 hatte ich mit ähnlichen Problemen zu
kämpfen ( Hanglage des Grundstückes).
Das hast du wirklich Gut gelöst.
Auch mit der Uferzone habe ich es so gemacht wie du, allerdings habe ich etwas weniger Mutterboden eingesetzt und obendrauf noch eine Steinschicht gegeben. Meine Frau
hatte Bedenken wegen dem Modergeruch.Anbei ein Foto von meinem Ufergraben.
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich.
Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## sl-power (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Markus,

werde mir die nächsten Tage ein paar __ Moderlieschen holen. Freu mich schon richtig drauf! 

Der Ufergraben riecht übrigens kein bischen.  Konnte mich beim Folienschneiden aus nächster Nähe davon überzeugen. 

Ich wundere mich schon immer, wie klar selbst auf diesem vielen "Schmodder" das Wasser ist. Obwohl ständig die Vögel drin sind zum Futtern und Baden. 

Die Insekten im Teich sind dann für die Moderlieschen und die im Ufergraben für die Vögel!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



sl-power schrieb:


> werde mir die nächsten Tage ein paar __ Moderlieschen holen.



Hallo Sebastian,..

das sind auch meine Favoriten für meinen "naturnahen" Teich,..
PS: was die Ufermatte angeht,.. so ist die __ Moos-Saat von NG auch ganz gut,

nach 1 1/2Jahren sieht die Matte (aktuelles Bild) schon recht grün aus:
 

good luck,.. mfG. Micha


----------



## sl-power (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Micha,

von der __ Moos-Saat hab ich auch ein paar Tüten. Will nämlich das Ufer auf einer Seite etwas lichter gestalten.

Hab mir aber auch schon überlegt, ob ich richtiges Moss einfach als eine Art Matte drauflege. Hab nämlich im Garten jede Menge davon. Aber wenn ich das abschäle, dann ist immer noch eine dickere Erdschicht unten dran, die mir vermutlich das Teichwasser vers.... ?!?  Mit der Saat wächst es bestimmt besser in die Ufermatte ein, aber ich bin doch so ungeduldig! 

Hast du die Ufermatten nach dem sähen mit einem dünnen Vlies geschützt, wie von NG empfohlen? Denn sowas müsste ich erst noch besorgen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



sl-power schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mir aber auch schon überlegt, ob ich richtiges Moss einfach als eine Art Matte drauflege. ....
> Hast du die Ufermatten nach dem sähen mit einem dünnen Vlies geschützt, wie von NG empfohlen? Denn sowas müsste ich erst noch besorgen.



Hallo Sebastian,..

nee,.. die Moossaat von NG ist nix für "ungeduldige"

Ich habe auch von meinem altem Teich Moosstücke aus der feuchten Steinecke "übertragen",..

Das mit dem Abdecken betrifft ja eher die Uferpflanzen,..
(die habe ich auch von NG gekauft,.. als Samen und als fertige Mini Pflanzen),..

die Samen habe ich aber in einem Plastik-Minigewächshaus (DIA-3 gross)  vorgezogen,..
(Das unbenutze Abdeckvlies habe ich noch irgendwo in der Garage "rumfliegen"  )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Servus Micha



> Ich habe auch von meinem altem Teich Moosstücke aus der feuchten Steinecke "übertragen",..



Ist das __ Moos angewachsen 

Wenn ja gibts vielleicht ein Bild, wie es am Teich gedeiht 

Ich habe nämlich auch massig von Moos und habe mir das auch so vorgestellt, es zu machen.


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Micha.

Täuscht das, oder wachsen da massenhaft Mini-__ Birken am Steg auf Deiner Ufermatte? In diesem Falle würde ich dann doch mal tätig werden, bevor es zu mühsam/unmöglich wird.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Helmut: oben ist doch so ein Bild (das __ Moos ist unterhalb der "__ Birken") 

Hallo Annett :shock uupps du könntest recht haben,.. unser angrenzendes Waldstück heisst nicht zu unrecht "Birkental"...

hatte mich schon gewundert, wie "robust" das vermeindliche Unraut raus zu rupfen ist,.. 
(ich schätzemal die Samen sind auf der Holzterrasse gelandet und an der Kannte vom
Regen runter gespült worden),..

ich finde die aber garnicht so hässlich (in klein fast wie __ Efeu),...  werde deine Baumfällempfehlung aber berücksichtigen... 

@sebastian: was machen die Fische 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Kermand (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,
ich habe gesehen, daß du eine Regentonne als Filter eingebuddelt hast. Dies möchte ich auch so machen und drei Tonnen in einen den Teich umgebenden Erdwall eingraben, um sie so zu verstecken.
Hast du gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht (gerade in letztem langen, harten Winter)? Wie hat sie den Winter überstanden oder ist der Erddruck durch Frost "regentonnengefährlich"?
Deine Erfahrungen würden mich sehr interessieren.

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Micha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut,
hab den Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen, und hoffe, du liest meine Antwort. Ich hab auch schon mal Moos übersiedelt, das wächst total gut und schnell an, muss man am Anfang nur gut feucht halten, dann klapt das. Hab es auf ein Stück hervorschauendes weißes Vlies gepflanzt. War überhaupt kein Problem, obwohl ich das Moos beim Übersiedeln etwas ramponiert habe


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Danke Dany 

Möchte es an diesen Steinen und Holz anwachsen lassen ...



 

Hast du es schon einmal mit Joghurt und Moos, püriert und dann mit dem "Mus" Steine bestrichen, probiert.


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Helmut,

die einfachste Art __ Moos zu "erzeugen" ist, wenn Du eine Zeitlang per kleiner Pumpe Wasser
über die zu vermosenden Steine laufen lässt. Da bilden sich die Mose ganz von alleine.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



Digicat schrieb:


> Hast du es schon einmal mit Joghurt und __ Moos, püriert und dann mit dem "Mus" Steine bestrichen, probiert.[/URL]




staun1 nein *großeaugenmach*


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Servus Andy

Danke für den Tipp .....

Finde jetzt gerade das Bild nicht  .... aber in Venedig gibt es einen Brunnen ... im "Schul-Viertel" .... vor lauter __ Moos erkennt man den Stein überhaupt nimmer .... da sind auch Rotwangen-Schildis im Brunnen ...


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Helmut,

scheinbar gehts dabei um ein anfänglich ständiges
Feuchthalten. Mein "Quellstein" sah sehr schnell
so aus.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Ja ... so soll es einmal aussehen .... 

oder besser noch so ....


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

jaaaaaa, daaas wär schön *träum* so ein schönes Bild *seufz*


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Jaaa - der Feenbrunnen ist ja traumhaft - mein Vorbilder war immer Teiche von Jochen und Karsten - nur das krieg ich nicht hin.

Hier mein bescheidener Versuch - das __ Moos ist aber noch jung - nächstes Jahr sieht es bestimmt besser aus:


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Servus Elschen

Schaut super aus 

Das wird schon ... wirst sehen ... würde vielleicht noch einen/mehrere Königsfarn und __ Hosta`s setzen ....
Auch niedrige bleibende Gräser würden sich anbieten z.B. Bärenfellschwingel ....


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Servus Helmut,

Hostas und Farn sind schon gesetzt - aber die muckern noch ein bisschen - ist ja noch nicht lange fertig. Geduld... Du kennst das ja


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Ist doch schon sehr schön, Christine 

Mit dem Feenbrunnen kann mein Bachlauf zwar noch nicht
mithalten, aber über die Jahre hat er sich ganz schön gemacht.

Ohne ständiges Feuchthalten wird vermosen vermutl. nicht gehn.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

boah, Christine *und *Andy! gefällt mir beides gut. Ich glaub, ich muss mir diese Bilder alle ausdrucken, damit ich mir immer wieder abschauen kann, wie ich sowas mache. Aber ein Bachlauf geht sich bei mir nicht wirklich aus. Vor allem will ich auch keine Tier-Hächsler-Pumpe drin haben


----------



## willi1954 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Jaaa - der Feenbrunnen ist ja traumhaft - mein Vorbilder war immer Teiche von Jochen und Karsten - nur das krieg ich nicht hin.
> 
> Hier mein bescheidener Versuch - das __ Moos ist aber noch jung - nächstes Jahr sieht es bestimmt besser aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 74255



Das sieht wirklich toll aus. Was mich intressiert, ist das Moos aus den NG Sprossen entstanden?
Der Hintergrund, ich hab im Juni (nach Teichumbau) selber 4 Tüten Moossprossen verarbeitet, allerdings ist bis heute daraus nichts entstanden. Die Sprossen sahen ziemlich vertrocknet aus, wurden aber exakt nach Anweisung ausgelegt. 

Schade, bin etwas enttäuscht darüber.

LG 

Willi


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Servus Willi



> Die Sprossen sahen ziemlich vertrocknet aus, wurden aber exakt nach Anweisung ausgelegt.


Ohne jetzt die Anleitung kenne .... hast du sie immer feucht gehalten


----------



## willi1954 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

ja klar, die sprossen sind auf meinem Uferwall ausgebracht, der ca 3..5cm oberhalb der Teichwasserfläche liegt. Durch die Dochtwirkung der Ufermatte ist es immer feucht.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Willi,

die großen Moosplacken auf meinem Foto sind Eigenzucht aus meinen Miniteichen.

Du weisst aber schon, dass viele Moose nicht unbedingt die großen Sonnenliebhaber sind - zumindest hab ich die Feststellung gemacht, dass sie bei mir lieber im Halbschatten bis Schatten gedeihen - die Versuche, sie an den sonnigen Stellen auszusetzen, sind fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## willi1954 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Christine

ja klar, das weis ich, allerdings liegt ca 1/3 des Uferwalls im Schatten einer Weide, aber auch da tut sich nix. :-(


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Willi,

aus dem NG-Katalog





> Bestes Wachstum an windstillen, feuchten, leicht schattigen Stellen. Dann entsteht in 1 - 2 Jahren ein weitgehend geschlossener Bestand.



Das Du die Pflanzanleitung befolgt hast (Lehm-Sand-Gemisch und Besandung) nehme ich natürlich an.

Du hast erst im Juni gepflanzt, danach hatten wir ein paar recht heiße Wochen. Ich denke, Du brauchst einfach noch ein bisschen Geduld, bis das ganze in die Gänge kommt. Vielleicht erlebst Du im nächsten Frühjahr eine Überraschung!


----------



## Kermand (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallöle,
ich möchte meine etwas nach hinten gerückte Frage bezüglich der eingebuddelten Regentonne nochmal etwas nach vorne rücken...
Ich möchte drei Regentonnen in einen den Teich umgebenden Erdwall eingraben, um sie so zu verstecken.
Wer hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht (gerade in letztem langen, harten Winter)? Wie haben die Tonnen den Winter überstanden? Ist der Erddruck durch Frost "regentonnengefährlich"?
Eure Erfahrungen würden mich sehr interessieren.

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## sl-power (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nachdem ich mich letzten Sommer ziemlich rar gemacht hab, hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Frühlingserwachen an meinem Teich. 

Das schönste ist, das alle Fische den Winter putzmunter überlebt haben. Die 20 Moderlischen, die im Sommer 2010 eingezogen sind, habe sich bis in den Herbst auf 18 reduziert, und letzte Woche ist eines gestorben. Jetzt sind noch 17 da, und so munter wie noch nie zuvor. Leider hats mit dem Nachwuchs bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt.
Sie durchstreifen den Teich bis in die letzte Ecke und jagen jede Mücke, die sich zu nah ans Wasser wagt. 

Meine 12 Goldelritzen, die im Sommer eingezogen sind, haben sich damals leider schon in den ersten 14 Tagen auf nur noch 3 Stück reduziert. Keine Ahnung wer die alle gefressen hat. Ich hab jedoch nie ein irgendwo eines gefunden. Aber die 3 Überlebenden haben dann zurückgeschlagen und im Herbst massenhaft Junge bekommen. So wie ich das beobachten konnten, sind es 2 Weibchen, die immer mal sehr dick waren und dann abgelaicht haben. Und 1 Männchen hat den ganzen Sommer über den Laich bewacht. Hatte eigentlich bedenken mit dem Winter, da die meisten erst im Herbst geschlüpft sind, aber sie sind alle noch da. Nach ersten Zählversuchen schätze ich die Zahl der Nachkommen meiner 3 Goldelritzen auf ca. 80 Stück! Einige von denen haben über den Winter richtig zugelegt. Dachte immer die fresse nix, wenn es so kalt ist?

Eigentlich wollte ich mir dieses Jahr noch ein paar Notropis besorgen. Aber ich hab langsam bedenken, das es zu voll wird. Wenn die 3 liebestollen Goldelritzen wieder loslegen... 

Ganz besonders hab ich mich gefreut, das jetzt auch 2 Teichmolche im Wasser sind. Ein Pärchen, das hoffentlich einen schönen Platz zum ablaichen findet. 

Auch die Erdkröten, die in den letzten Jahren immer nur beim Nachbar abgelaicht haben, haben eine Menge kleiner Eier im Teich gelassen, die sich zum Teil sogar schon etwas bewegen.

Und natürlich spriesen überall im und am Wasser die Pflanzen langsam aus dem Boden. Die Supfdotterblume war mal wieder die erste!


----------



## Bibo-30 (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

sehr schön....  und wieder glasklar


----------



## Kermand (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo,
schön, dass es Deinen Fischen soweit gut geht - ist ja doch immer etwas schwierig über den Winter... 

Ich möchte nochmals den (letzten) Versuch starten und meine etwas nach hinten gerückte Frage bezüglich der eingebuddelten Regentonne in Erinnerung bringen...
Ich möchte drei Regentonnen in einen den Teich umgebenden Erdwall eingraben, um sie so zu verstecken (wie du Sebastian die eine Tonne).
Wer hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht (gerade in letztem langen, harten Winter)? Wie haben die Tonnen den Winter überstanden? Ist der Erddruck durch Frost "regentonnengefährlich"?

Oder wäre es besser, die Regentonnen nicht direkt in die Erde zu setzen, sondern noch "etwas drum herum" zu stellen/bauen, so dass dann Luft zwischen Tonnen und dem "etwas" ist und ich, im Falle des Kaputtgehens der Tonnen diese dann einfach herausheben und tauschen kann? - Was könnte dieses "Etwas" sein?
Eure Erfahrungen würden mich sehr interessieren.

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## danyvet (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Haben die Regentonnen einen Deckel drauf? Wenn nicht, dann auf jeden Fall gute 30cm rausstehen lassen. Wegen der Viecher (Igel & Co)!!!


----------



## sl-power (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Kerstin,

meine Regentonne hat schon 2 Winter ohne erkennbare Schäden überstanden. Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das da irgendwann auch noch mal was passiert.

Ich hab einfach ein Loch gebuddelt, in das die Tonne schön rein passt.
Dann hab ich unten ca 10cm Split eingefüllt, und in die Tonne ein paar Löcher gebohrt
(das Wasser ablaufen kann).
Danach die Tonne rein, schön gerade ausgerichtet, rein gestellt und dann rundherum
schön gleichmäßig mit Sand aufgefüllt und etwas eingeschlämmt (ein bissl Wasser drauf).
Fertig. 

Wenn du noch was um die Tonne bauen würdest, dann bräuchtest du ja die Tonne nicht. 
Sollte doch mal irgendetwas kaputt gehen, sollte ein Austausch ohne Probleme möglich sein.
So ne Tonne ist schnell ein- bzw. ausgebaut.

Den betonierten "Rand", den du bei meiner Tonne auf manchen Bilder siehst, ist eigentlich nur
für die Pflastersteine gedacht. Ich habe da eine Reihe um diese Tonne gesetzt, das ich darauf
laufen und sitzen kann (zum Filter-Einbau und -Wartung). Das ganze ist natürlich gut, um die
Tonne bei solchen Aktionen nicht zu beschädigen, ist aber nicht zwingend nötig.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Kermand (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

es freut mich zu hören, dass die Tonne die letzten Winter gut überstanden hat - das will schon was heißen...

Ich möchte die Tonnen dann zwar in anderer Weise benutzen als Du (Filtertonne: Wasser und HelX rein) - aber über Winter werde ich das Wasser dann abpumpen/ablassen, das ist klar...

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es von oben abpumpen soll, oder aber lieber einen Schmutzablass unten einbauen soll, der dann irgendwie durch die Erde des Walls nach außen führt... Da ist wohl ein Abpumpen am ende des Jahres einfacher???
das mit dem Sand an den Tonnenwänden ist eine Superidee! Ich hätte jetzt einfach mit Erde aufgefüllt - aber Sand hört sich viel besser an... Vielen Dank für die Tips!!!

@Dany: Natürlich ist ein Deckel drauf - sonst würde ja sämtlicher Dreck in den Filter fallen 

Meine Planung ist damit ein ganzes Stück weiter... 

viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## sl-power (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Die Kaulquappen haben jetzt schon ihr Schwänzchen, und die ersten schirren in der näheren Umgebung schon im freien Gewässer herrum. Aber die meisten sind noch fast regungslos an dem Pflanzenbüschel. 

@Kerstin: Der Vorteil von dem Sand ist, das der schön in jede Ritze rieselt. Mit Erde geht das verfüllen nicht so gut.

Mit dem Reinigen, das ist so eine Abwägungssache. Einen Bodenablauf einzubauen ist zwar aufwendiger und teurer, aber dafür ist die Tonne später schnell und einfach entleert. Nachteil von einem Bodenablauf ist wiederum, das du dort Undichtigkeiten bekommen kannst. Da du das ganze aber nur 1x im Jahr (wenn der Winter kommt) machen willst, könntest du auch darauf verzichten. Bedenke jedoch, das du mit einer normalen Schmutzwasserpumpe die Tonne nicht restentleeren kannst. Da bleiben meist noch ein paar Zentimeter Wasser bzw. Schmodder drin stehen (kommt auf die Pumpe drauf an. Meist steht in der Bedienungsanleitung, wie viel "Rest" die Pumpe übrig lässt). Diesen Rest kannst du dann nur in Handarbeit oder mit einem Nass-Sauger entfernen. Wenn du beides hast, dann ist das 1x im Jahr keine große Arbeit. 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Kermand (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich ausreicht mit dem "1x im Jahr" - ich hatte noch keinen Teich von daher - 0 Erfahrung...
Ich hatte es mir nur so vorgestellt, dass ich das am Ende der Saison dann 1x mache... ob das richtig ist und ausreicht... 
Was denkst Du denn (und auch die anderen)???

Bisher haben wir nur eine Schmutzwasserpumpe - werde mal nachschauen, welchen Restwasserstand sie drin läßt, falls es in der Anleitung steht....
"Reinkrabbeln" (reinbeugen) in die Tonne wäre auch noch eine Überlegung und das Wasser per Hand rauszuholen...


----------



## sl-power (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Kerstin,

wenn du die Tonnen als Filter nutzen willst, dann ist ein Bodenablauf bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Denn der Dreck sammelt sich ja i.d.R. am Boden an. Da brauchst du dann nur ein bisschen abzulassen (nicht die ganze Tonne), und der Dreck ist weg. 

Aber zum Filterbau gibt's hier viele andere Experten. Ich hab mir ja leider keinen eigenen Filter gebaut.

Sebastian


----------



## sl-power (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

So, die Kaulquappen haben ihre "Geburts-Pflanze" verlassen und schwirren alle munter im ganzen Teich herum. 

Abends versammeln sie sich alle am Ufer.

Wenn die alle überleben, dann hab ich in ein paar Jahren ein __ Kröten-Problem... 
Grob geschätzt sind das über 1000 Stück! :shock

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## danyvet (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Keine Sorge! Bei mir schauts ähnlich aus, nur ca. 5x soviel 
Leider dezimieren die Libellenlarvenmonster die Quappis jedes Jahr auf ca. 1/3. Von denen, die auswandern, werden viele, viele an Land gefressen, zertreten, überfahren, etc. Den Winter werden wohl auch nur ein paar überleben, also, wenn man Glück hat, werden 5 Tiere von den Tausenden Quappis geschlechtsreif (was bei Krötis übrigens erst mit 3-5 Jahren passiert, da sind noch einige Winter und Autoreifen dazwischen  )


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nachdem die Lieferung von Naturagart _( Tausendblatt Propium, Tausendblatt,  Wasserstern,  Pillenfarn,  Quellmoos,  Wasserschraube, Tannenwedel und  Wasserfeder)_ auf sich warten lässt, bin ich gestern im Gartencenter doch schwach geworden.  

Da mein Tannenwedel vom vorletzten Jahr irgendwie immer nur 2 bis 10cm aus dem Teichboden rausschaut, könnte ich beim Anblick des Tannenwedel leider nicht wiederstehen. Später im Baumarkt hab ich sogar einen noch schöneren zu einem günstigeren Preis entdeckt. 

Naja, wenn jetzt der von Naturagart noch kommt, dann sehe ich mal, welcher am besten wächste (Dehner, Toom oder Naturagart). 

Die Vegetation im Ufergraben explodiert nahezu. Fast täglich findet man irgendwo eine neue Pflanze. Leider siehts im Wasser etwas anders aus. Es sind zwar schon deutlich mehr Pflanzen als letztes Jahr, aber irgendwie sind mir die alle noch viel zu mickrig. Aber vermutlich fehlt mir da wieder nur etwas die Geduld.

Am schlimmsten ist es mit den Unterwasserpflanzen. Bis auf die __ Seekanne sieht man außer einigen Fadenalgen überhaupt nicht anderes mehr... 

Ich habe ja die Vermutung, das bei mir ein bisschen zu wenig CO2 im Teich ist.
Hab gestern mal wieder alle Wasserwerte überprüft. Aber mit dem pH-Wert hab ich ein Problem. Der Tröpfen-Test (2x Wiederholt) und der Streifen-Test von NG (auch 2x Wiederholt) zeigen völlig unterschiedliche Werte an.

Messzeit: 30.04.2011 / 15:40 Uhr
Wassertemperatur = 16°C
Karbonhärte (KH) = 5°dKH
Säuregehalt (pH) = 8 (Tröpfchentest)
Säuregehalt (pH) = 6,5 (Streifentest) 
Gesamthärte (GH) = 5,5°dGH
Ammonium (NH4) = 0mg/l
Nitrit (NO2) = <0,01mg/l
Nitrat (NO3) = <0,5mg/l
Phosphat (PO4) = <0,02mg/l
Eisen (Fe) = <0,02mg/l

Den CO2-Gehalt kann ich leider nur mit einer Tabelle anhand der Karbonhärte und des Säuregehaltes ablesen. Da die beiden so stark auseinander liegen, kommen da natürlich auch völlig unterschiedliche Werte raus:

CO2 = 2mg/l (bei pH 8)
CO2 = 50mg/l (bei pH 6,5)

Ich werde mir nächste Woche mal den CO2-Tröpfentest von Tetra holen!
Oder liegt's am Eisengehalt? Die Frage ist halt immer, in wie weit kann man diesen Testergebnissen trauen... 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,..

ich habe mir den CO2 Tröpfentest aus dem Ob* Baumarkt gekauft,..
dieser klappt ganz gut,..

PS: wenn du wirklich einen pH> 8,5 hast,.. kann der aber nicht richtig gemessen werden,..
(UND umgekehrt,.. ich habe festgestellt das man den NG Streifentest vergessen kann, wenn CO2 nicht stimmt)

Ich habe (wegen meinem Kalksteinproblem) eine ständige CO2 Eindosierung in Teich eingebaut,..

meiner sieht nun prima aus,.. und die Pflanzen wachsen auch super..

Das Problem ist, dass ab ph8 die Fadenalgen weiterhin SUPER wachsen,.. und dann den anderen Pflanzen noch mehr CO2 klauen,..

das A-und-O ist für mich der pH <8
(ich weiss,.. Chemie ist generell schei**,  ich habe aber auch ein "Fadenstopp-Mittel" gefunden,.. das den ph Wert in die richtige Richtung und bringt und meinen
anderen Pflanzen und vielen Tierchen (auch __ Molche, Fische) etc nicht schadet.

mfG. Micha


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Micha,

deine CO2-Anlage habe ich mir heute morgen auch nochmal angeschaut. Konnte mich noch daran erinnern, das du sowas gebaut hast. Aber eigentlich will ich so einen Aufwand vermeiden.

Wenn wirklich zu wenig CO2 in meinem Teich ist, dann liegt das vermutlich an meinen 3 Quellsteinen. Die könnte ich dann auch mal ausschalten, und das ganze Wasser aus dem Filter nur über den kleinen Wasserfall in den Teich laufen lassen. Der wirbelt fast nichts auf und treibt daher vermutlich weniger CO2 aus. Aber die Quellsteine sind halt doch schön anzusehen... 

Muss ich morgen mal schauen, ob unser OBI auch so einen CO2-Test hat.

Welchen pH-Test kannst du denn empfehlen? Gibt es bessere Messstreifen oder Tröpfchentests?

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,,..

generell finde ich Tröpfchentests immer viel besser als Teststreifen,..

Bei CO2 kann ich wirklich den von Tetratest empfehlen (man hat zwei Flüssigkeiten welche die CO2 Menge gut ermitteln lassen)...
(wenn sich dann bei der ersten Flüssigkeit-1 mit dem Teichwasser zusammen bereits die Farbe ändert,... weiss man auch sofort,.. das der pH Wert bei 8,5 oder größer liegt)

Bei den ph Test ist es oft nicht so einfach , die Farbe von ph7 / 7,5 / 8,0 zu unterscheiden,..
--> oft ist es dann grün (etwas heller grün),grün und dunkel grün,.  

ich habe zwei von Sera und JBL..

Die Streifen von NG sind absoluter Schr*tt,.. ich habe das auch NG geschrieben, die haben aber nicht darauf reagiert,...
(ich habe mir auch ein elektronisches pH Meter gekauft,.. aber das ist auch nur so gut, wie man mit Kalibrierflüssigkeit entsprechend abgleicht)...

=>>>  ich denke auch,.. schalte den Wasserfall von morgens bis zum Sonnenuntergang AUS!!

Mein Wasserfall (gleiche größer wie deiner)  hat mit ordentlicher Pumpe auch ordentlich ausgetrieben,..
=> eine CO2 Anlage brauchst du sicher nicht,.. 

Abends würde ich den Wasserfall anschaltet (dann brauchen die Pflanzen ja auch Sauerstoff),..
aber am Tag lieber abschalten...

Was wirklich ein super Mittelchen ist, "Fadenalgenstopp" von UNIcare,...
braucht man nur ein paar Wochen pflegen und hat dann Monate (bis >1Jahr) wirklich ruhe...
und der pH Wert passt sofort,.. 

mfG. Micha


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Micha,

den Wasserfall kann ich leider nicht abschalten. Das geh nur wenn ich die Pumpe mit Filter abschalte. 

Ich kann nur die 3 Quellsteine über ein Y-Ventil komplett vom "Pumpenstrom" abtrennen.
Aus dem Wasserfall kommt immer das ganze Wasser aus der Pumpe.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Goldi2009 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Sebastian,

meine Teichpflanzen von NG ließen auch ewig auf sich warten. Nach zweifacher Reklamation kamen sie vergangenen Freitag an. Vielleicht hörst Du auch mal nach? 

Tannenwedel  und __ Wasserfeder hatte ich auch bestellt. Die Tannenwedel sehen etwas kränklich aus, warten wir ab. Die Wasserfeder ist von guter Qualität.


----------



## sl-power (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

So,

heute war der ultimative *pH-Test-Test!* :smoki 

JBL-Tröpfchentest 3,0 bis 10,0 = 8
JBL-Tröpfchentest 6,0 - 7,6 = 7,6
JBL-Tröpfchentest 7,4 - 9,0 = 7,6
Tetra-Tröpfchentest = 8
Naturagart Teststreifen = 6

Fazit: Die Naturagart Teststreifen sind Schrott! 

Mein pH-Wert liegt ziemlich sicher bei 7,6.
Laut Tabelle ergibt das einen CO2-Gehalt von nur 4mg/l (KH 4/GH 4). 

Aber, ich hab mir ja auch noch den CO2-Test von Tetra geholt.
Der misst einen Wert von nur 2mg/l. :shock

Egal, beides viel viel zu wenig! 

Ich hab jetzt die 3 Quellsteine abgestellt, und schau mal ob sich was ändert.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit welcher Zeitspanne man da rechnen muss?

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian

_P.S: Die Grafiken zeigen die Messwerte seit meinem Teichgeburtstag am 26.08.2009_


----------



## sl-power (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Nach 3 Tagen sind alle Wasserwerte noch unverändert.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Servus Sebastian

Hast du noch irgendwas am Laufen, was das CO² austreibt ...

Irgend eine Pumpe  

Hast du Armleuchteralgen im Teich ...


----------



## sl-power (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Hallo Helmut,

mein kleiner Wasserfall läuft ja immer noch.
Den kann ich leider nicht ausschalten. Denn das ist der einzige Auslass meines Filters. :?
Und den sollte man ja nicht länger deaktivieren, um die lieben Bakterien nicht zu vernichten.

Aber durch den kleine Wasserfall läuft das Wasser eigentlich recht sanft in den Teich.
Es gibt kein gespritze oder blubbern. Sondern es ist ein schöner glatter Strahl, der ohne
viel Geräusch im Teich verschwindet. Die Fallhöhe ist ca. 10cm.

Ich dachte bisher eigentlich, das die Quellsteine der Grund des Übels sind. Denn dort
blubbert es natürlich ganz schön stark. Auf Dauer möchte ich die eigentlich auch ungern ausgeschaltet lassen. Denn die sind einfach zu schön.  

Und zu den Armleuchteralgen. Da hab ich keine.

Sebastian


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Na dann ... weiß auch ich nicht mehr weiter


----------



## sl-power (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichgrund gestalten und noch ein paar Fragen...*

Nach 9 Tagen ohne Quellsteine (aber mit kleinem Wasserfall) ist der CO2-Wert leider immer noch bei mageren 2mg/l (tägliche Kontrolle mit Tetra-CO2-Test, 3-tägig zusätzliche Kontrolle mit pH, KH und GH). :?

Ich glaub ich kipp bald mal ein paar Kästen Mineralwasser in den Teich...


----------

